# TTOC TRACKDAY SAT 10.12.05 - THANK YOU TO EVERYONE INVOLVED!



## Multiprocess

Following on from the huge success of the trackday in February, we're doing it again...................

Where: Castle Combe, Wiltshire
When: Saturday 10th December 2005

We have got a bargain price this time for you and a opportunity not to be missed.

It is open to all ******** members, but if you are a TTOC member as well you get an extra special price!

TTOC Member price - Â£95.00
Non TTOC Member price - Â£120.00

We are limiting the number of participants to ensure the same track time for everyone is as last time, so get in quick and reserve your place with just a Â£30 deposit.

List of attendees:

Multiprocess
KevtoTTy
Stu-Oxfordshire
Carlos
Sundeep
ScoTTy
B3ves
jampoTT
clive's Friend Darren
Paul Bland
Chip_iTT
L7
Simon Elman
nuTTs
Duncan Bradford
mighTy Tee
Clived
XXmetal
jog
NormStrm
omen666[/b]


----------



## XXMetal

Go on then


----------



## Multiprocess

Good boy Ben!!


----------



## clived

...at least I know when I need to resolve my exhaust issue by. 

Yes please...


----------



## jog

Yes Please Lee. Put me down


----------



## clived

"Putting down" is via the deposit system in the shop....


----------



## jampott

December? Eeek.


----------



## mighTy Tee

I am up for this - though bloody paypay aint working :?


----------



## Loz180

Not wanting to put a dampener on things but,

December??

Seems a little risky with the weather does it not?

I saw some audi club track days on here at some more "appropriate" times of the year... Are we still pursuing those?

Loz


----------



## jampott

Loz180 said:


> Not wanting to put a dampener on things but,
> 
> December??
> 
> Seems a little risky with the weather does it not?
> 
> I saw some audi club track days on here at some more "appropriate" times of the year... Are we still pursuing those?
> 
> Loz


That was my thought, too...

I know "driving" is a year-round activity, but even so...


----------



## mighTy Tee

mighTy Tee said:


> I am up for this - though bloody paypay aint working :?


Payment made by bank transfer - value dated 11/03/2005


----------



## jog

clived said:


> "Putting down" is via the deposit system in the shop....


Too keen to show interest - Sorry :!: I am sure Lee knew what I meant


----------



## Multiprocess

All of the concerns regarding the time of year have been looked at, but the last track day was in Feburary which in theory is colder than December.

The other Audi / VW trackdays are not TTOC and they do not giving as much track time as the TTOC trackday offers and are not as competitively priced.

Read the reports on the events section and the main forum to see what a fabulous day everyone had!


----------



## XXMetal

mighTy Tee said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am up for this - though bloody paypay aint working :?
> 
> 
> 
> Payment made by bank transfer - value dated 11/03/2005
Click to expand...

When you say PayPal isn't working, I got a message about the cert being out of date. Clicked OK and it work as normal.


----------



## Multiprocess

jampott said:


> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not wanting to put a dampener on things but,
> 
> December??
> 
> Seems a little risky with the weather does it not?
> 
> I saw some audi club track days on here at some more "appropriate" times of the year... Are we still pursuing those?
> 
> Loz
> 
> 
> 
> That was my thought, too...
> 
> I know "driving" is a year-round activity, but even so...
Click to expand...

That could have been said about the trackday in February?!?!?


----------



## mighTy Tee

XXMetal said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am up for this - though bloody paypay aint working :?
> 
> 
> 
> Payment made by bank transfer - value dated 11/03/2005
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you say PayPal isn't working, I got a message about the cert being out of date. Clicked OK and it work as normal.
Click to expand...

I got that, clicked OK and got a red screen telling me it was unable to authorise with Credit Card (twice). I assume it didnt take payment, but if it did then let me know and use the balance for either my renewal or Gaydon.

Cheers Richard


----------



## clived

Loz180 said:


> Not wanting to put a dampener on things but,
> 
> December??
> 
> Seems a little risky with the weather does it not?
> 
> I saw some audi club track days on here at some more "appropriate" times of the year... Are we still pursuing those?
> 
> Loz


Loz, they aren't "Audi Club", they are Audi Driver International.... good events, but open to a very wide range of cars, which doesn't suit everybody... As for the time of year, if it rains, so what  I loved my day in the rain at Oulton Park... and IIRC it rained a lot at one of the recent ADI days at Combe - everyone seemed to be enjoying themselves.

I suspect the date also helps drive the price - if anyone doesn't think that Â£95 is good value for a full track day in December, don't worry about it too much - I suspect we will fill the day no problem.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## XXMetal

mighTy Tee said:


> XXMetal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am up for this - though bloody paypay aint working :?
> 
> 
> 
> Payment made by bank transfer - value dated 11/03/2005
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you say PayPal isn't working, I got a message about the cert being out of date. Clicked OK and it work as normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got that, clicked OK and got a red screen telling me it was unable to authorise with Credit Card (twice). I assume it didnt take payment, but if it did then let me know and use the balance for either my renewal or Gaydon.
> 
> Cheers Richard
Click to expand...

ummm

What website had the red screen, pay pal or ttoc shop?

Second thoughts can you email at [email protected] so we don't clog up this tread.


----------



## DuncS3

Hi Lee,

Tried to pay with paypal and got this message:

We are sorry that we are experiencing temporary difficulties. Please try again later.

Message 3514

I guess I'll try again later...

Dunc


----------



## DuncS3

it works now 

Dunc


----------



## nutts

Booked


----------



## Multiprocess

Well done Mr Chairman, good example set!!!! :wink:


----------



## TTotal

WARNING : H.M.Government Health Warning.

Having lunch with Clive and Lee can lead to being talked into the TT Castle Coombe Track Day..

O M G I have just parted with my deposit 

Stand back Stig - here comes TTotal :twisted:


----------



## Multiprocess

TTotal said:


> WARNING : H.M.Government Health Warning.
> 
> Having lunch with Clive and Lee can lead to being talked into the TT Castle Coombe Track Day..
> 
> O M G I have just parted with my deposit
> 
> Stand back Stig - here comes TTotal :twisted:


Well done John that's the spirit!!


----------



## KevtoTTy

TTotal said:


> WARNING : H.M.Government Health Warning.
> 
> Having lunch with Clive and Lee can lead to being talked into the TT Castle Coombe Track Day..
> 
> O M G I have just parted with my deposit
> 
> Stand back Stig - here comes TTotal :twisted:


Yipee

and there was me thinking you were all talk and no trousers!!!!

Lee

I will DD the money same as last time

Kev


----------



## Multiprocess

kevtoTTy said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> WARNING : H.M.Government Health Warning.
> 
> Having lunch with Clive and Lee can lead to being talked into the TT Castle Coombe Track Day..
> 
> O M G I have just parted with my deposit
> 
> Stand back Stig - here comes TTotal :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Yipee
> 
> and there was me thinking you were all talk and no trousers!!!!
> 
> Lee
> 
> I will DD the money same as last time
> 
> Kev
Click to expand...

No no Kev, you must pay at the shop as it says!!


----------



## KevtoTTy

Multiprocess said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> WARNING : H.M.Government Health Warning.
> 
> Having lunch with Clive and Lee can lead to being talked into the TT Castle Coombe Track Day..
> 
> O M G I have just parted with my deposit
> 
> Stand back Stig - here comes TTotal :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Yipee
> 
> and there was me thinking you were all talk and no trousers!!!!
> 
> Lee
> 
> I will DD the money same as last time
> 
> Kev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no Kev, you must pay at the shop as it says!!
Click to expand...

Dohhhh

YOU OWE ME Â£95!!!

Interest will be charge at 2% per day


----------



## kmpowell

December rain is a no no for any S2000 driver, so im going to have to decline. I really wanted to take part this time, and was hoping you would organise one during the summer months. 

What I am more interested in though is how you work out the Â£25 difference between members and non members? Is the 'real' cost Â£120 and the TTOC are subsidising the extra Â£25's owed to CC after discount, or is the 'real' cost Â£95 and the TTOC are pocketing the extra Â£25's?

Either way it seems to be a strange discount! :?


----------



## nutts

kmpowell said:


> December rain is a no no for any S2000 driver, so im going to have to decline. I really wanted to take part this time, and was hoping you would organise one during the summer months.
> 
> What I am more interested in though is how you work out the Â£25 difference between members and non members? Is the 'real' cost Â£120 and the TTOC are subsidising the extra Â£25's owed to CC after discount, or is the 'real' cost Â£95 and the TTOC are pocketing the extra Â£25's?
> 
> Either way it seems to be a strange discount! :?


The Â£25 is roughly the cost of membership.

If we don't get enough people turning up, then the TTOC takes a hit. If we get the max turn up then the TTOC end up with a bit extra and we plow that back into another event. The TTOC are organising it and take the risk, therefore we believe we have a commitment to our members to provide them benefit, for their membership.

As you aren't a member and aren't going to come to this trackday, is that a problem to you?


----------



## nutts

We have provisional plans in place for 2006, to have a spring trackday and a late summer early autumn trackday. This year however CC appears to be booked until Dec.

Whilst one next year might be CC (tbc), the second definitely won't be CC.


----------



## kmpowell

nutts said:


> As you aren't a member and aren't going to come to this trackday, is that a problem to you?


1. I never said I wasn't going to come, I said I 'COULDN'T' track my car in December due to the probable weather conditions. I attended the last one organised by Lee to give my support to the day and also meet people, passenger etc and it turned out to be a SUPERB day all round.
2. I'm not a member of the TTOC for obvious reasons! The main one being I don't own a TT anymore so any 'benefits' wouldn't 'benefit' me!

So no it's not a 'problem' at all. I was just curious as to how such a huge discount was 'worked out'. Now I know! Shame you have to be so politically anal about it with your explanation.


----------



## Multiprocess

The main reason for the huge difference as you put it in prices between members and non members is to try and attract more people to join the TTOC for the long term, not just so they can get a cheap trackday as this is, compared to last time which was Â£150.

It could rain anytime of the year as I am sure you are aware so if we had only at the height of summer would that make a difference knowing the british weather?


----------



## kmpowell

Multiprocess said:


> It could rain anytime of the year as I am sure you are aware so if we had only at the height of summer would that make a difference knowing the british weather?


Lee, unfortunately for me the S doesn't come with any form of driver aid, so 'tracking' it in anything but dry conditions is suicidal. Therfore the lower the chance of rain/damp the better - making summer time a more favourable proposition for me. Tell you what though, offer me a 100% refund if it's raining/damp on the day, and you can count me in!


----------



## Multiprocess

kmpowell said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could rain anytime of the year as I am sure you are aware so if we had only at the height of summer would that make a difference knowing the british weather?
> 
> 
> 
> Lee, unfortunately for me the S doesn't come with any form of driver aid, so 'tracking' it in anything but dry conditions is suicidal. Therfore the lower the chance of rain/damp the better - making summer time a more favourable proposition for me. Tell you what though, offer me a 100% refund if it's raining/damp on the day, and you can count me in!
Click to expand...

I think you know the answer to that Kev!! :wink:


----------



## nutts

kmpowell said:


> 1. I never said I wasn't going to come, I said I 'COULDN'T' track my car in December due to the probable weather conditions. I attended the last one organised by Lee to give my support to the day and also meet people, passenger etc and it turned out to be a SUPERB day all round.
> 2. I'm not a member of the TTOC for obvious reasons! The main one being I don't own a TT anymore so any 'benefits' wouldn't 'benefit' me!
> 
> So no it's not a 'problem' at all. I was just curious as to how such a huge discount was 'worked out'. Now I know! Shame you have to be so politically anal about it with your explanation.


I thought I was being nice about it... apologies if it came across wrongly.

And there are some ex TT Owners that do still retain their membership. In this case it would benefit yourself. Or rather it would have done, if the weather could be guaranteed. As I said, next year we are planning 2 trackdays that will be spring and late summer/autumn. Hopefully this will be better for the higher power 2wd drivers like yourself.


----------



## HighTT

kmpowell said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could rain anytime of the year as I am sure you are aware so if we had only at the height of summer would that make a difference knowing the british weather?
> 
> 
> 
> Lee, unfortunately for me the S doesn't come with any form of driver aid, so 'tracking' it in anything but dry conditions is suicidal.
Click to expand...

I also track a rear wheel drive car with no driver aids;
it's not suicidal but IMO it's definately NOT FUN
(although I'm told it's a good time and place to learn some
aspects of car control).

As for our great british weather, last year most of my summer track days
were wet and my early and late season days were dry;
Lee is right - it can rain any time.
Having said that he maybe should have checked with his friend at
http://www.metcheck.com/averageweather.asp before setting
the December date :wink: .

I missed out on what sounded like a great day at Combe last month
when you were all oh so lucky with the weather,
because I wouldn't commit way in advance to a winter track day
at Combe.
Why not Combe? because IMO if it's wet there's not enough grass
between me and panel damage if I do something stupid, and
unlike windy Snetterton, the track surface takes a long time to dry out, 
and, I know this sounds whimpish but there are NO pit garages at Combe;
and the combination of wet, cold and no garage is not something
I call fun.

I look forward to seeing your Spring/Autumn plans for next year.


----------



## clived

Kev, I assumed you'd be far too busy with the numerous Â£95 track days that the S2K club organises during the summer to come to a TTOC one ;-)


----------



## jampott

clived said:


> Kev, I assumed you'd be far too busy with the numerous Â£95 track days that the S2K club organises during the summer to come to a TTOC one ;-)


I would have thought he'd be too busy learning to drive...


----------



## jog

Deposit paid Lee.


----------



## Multiprocess

jog said:


> Deposit paid Lee.


Good boy Mark!


----------



## KevtoTTy

jog said:


> Deposit paid Lee.


Me to
 
(just hope Lee doesn't do a bunk with me money before then!!!) :lol: :wink:


----------



## nutts

kevtoTTy said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deposit paid Lee.
> 
> 
> 
> Me to
> 
> (just hope Lee doesn't do a bunk with me money before then!!!) :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

Money is safe with the TTOC... 2 signatures required to get at it 

Me and Mickey normally help each other out :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy

kevtoTTy said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> WARNING : H.M.Government Health Warning.
> 
> Having lunch with Clive and Lee can lead to being talked into the TT Castle Coombe Track Day..
> 
> O M G I have just parted with my deposit
> 
> Stand back Stig - here comes TTotal :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Yipee
> 
> and there was me thinking you were all talk and no trousers!!!!
> 
> Lee
> 
> I will DD the money same as last time
> 
> Kev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no Kev, you must pay at the shop as it says!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dohhhh
> 
> YOU OWE ME Â£95!!!
> 
> Interest will be charge at 2% per day
Click to expand...

I'm more worried about the personal contribution to Lee's Baby's University Savings plan I have made!!!


----------



## Multiprocess

kevtoTTy said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> WARNING : H.M.Government Health Warning.
> 
> Having lunch with Clive and Lee can lead to being talked into the TT Castle Coombe Track Day..
> 
> O M G I have just parted with my deposit
> 
> Stand back Stig - here comes TTotal :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Yipee
> 
> and there was me thinking you were all talk and no trousers!!!!
> 
> Lee
> 
> I will DD the money same as last time
> 
> Kev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no Kev, you must pay at the shop as it says!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dohhhh
> 
> YOU OWE ME Â£95!!!
> 
> Interest will be charge at 2% per day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm more worried about the personal contribution to Lee's Baby's University Savings plan I have made!!!
Click to expand...

ROFL!!! :lol:

PM me your details and I will send it back!


----------



## jonah

Multiprocess said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> WARNING : H.M.Government Health Warning.
> 
> Having lunch with Clive and Lee can lead to being talked into the TT Castle Coombe Track Day..
> 
> O M G I have just parted with my deposit
> 
> Stand back Stig - here comes TTotal :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Yipee
> 
> and there was me thinking you were all talk and no trousers!!!!
> 
> Lee
> 
> I will DD the money same as last time
> 
> Kev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no Kev, you must pay at the shop as it says!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dohhhh
> 
> YOU OWE ME Â£95!!!
> 
> Interest will be charge at 2% per day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm more worried about the personal contribution to Lee's Baby's University Savings plan I have made!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!!! :lol:
> 
> PM me your details and I will send it back!
Click to expand...

  :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee

Multiprocess said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> WARNING : H.M.Government Health Warning.
> 
> Having lunch with Clive and Lee can lead to being talked into the TT Castle Coombe Track Day..
> 
> O M G I have just parted with my deposit
> 
> Stand back Stig - here comes TTotal :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Yipee
> 
> and there was me thinking you were all talk and no trousers!!!!
> 
> Lee
> 
> I will DD the money same as last time
> 
> Kev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no Kev, you must pay at the shop as it says!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dohhhh
> 
> YOU OWE ME Â£95!!!
> 
> Interest will be charge at 2% per day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm more worried about the personal contribution to Lee's Baby's University Savings plan I have made!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!!! :lol:
> 
> PM me your details and I will send it back!
Click to expand...

Less a Â£20 admin charge


----------



## Multiprocess

mighTy Tee said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> WARNING : H.M.Government Health Warning.
> 
> Having lunch with Clive and Lee can lead to being talked into the TT Castle Coombe Track Day..
> 
> O M G I have just parted with my deposit
> 
> Stand back Stig - here comes TTotal :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Yipee
> 
> and there was me thinking you were all talk and no trousers!!!!
> 
> Lee
> 
> I will DD the money same as last time
> 
> Kev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no Kev, you must pay at the shop as it says!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dohhhh
> 
> YOU OWE ME Â£95!!!
> 
> Interest will be charge at 2% per day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm more worried about the personal contribution to Lee's Baby's University Savings plan I have made!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!!! :lol:
> 
> PM me your details and I will send it back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Less a Â£20 admin charge
Click to expand...

Good call Richard!


----------



## KevtoTTy

:


----------



## Multiprocess

Don't worry Kev, it should be worth Â£10,000 by the time Oliver goes to Uni!!!!!  :lol: :wink:

How would you like it back or shall I just allocate it for your complete payment?


----------



## KevtoTTy

Lee

Whichever is easiest for you

Kev


----------



## L7

I'm up for this and so is Jo so how much for me + Jo is it the same cost and also how much for the instructor ?


----------



## Multiprocess

L7 said:


> I'm up for this and so is Jo so how much for me + Jo is it the same cost and also how much for the instructor ?


You pay for the car rather than per person, Book your place here.

The instructor will be sorted out nearer the time depending on interest.


----------



## L7

Thats me booked in and now i've had some stuff done it should be real fun 8)

Just one thing i've got the GTT Sportlite fitted but no big turbo so would it be a good idea to get it tested at the local MOT station and get a DB figure?


----------



## Multiprocess

I don't know the db without the big turbo, but guess you want to get it checked out as the limit at Combe is 100db.

Wouldn't want to do a Clive, would we? :wink:


----------



## L7

At least i have plenty of time to sort it out 

i will get it check out and if it is over the limit then i always have the standard pipe i could fit just for the day


----------



## gcp

L7 said:


> At least i have plenty of time to sort it out
> 
> i will get it check out and if it is over the limit then i always have the standard pipe i could fit just for the day


I would recommend taking or have fitted a db reducer even if another test at somewhere else beforehand is OK, seen many excluded for noise at Combe events.


----------



## purplett

Got a mate with a Westfield Hayabusa (415bhp per tonne  )

a) is he allowed to come, 
b) is it definately 100db? (he's at 103 but looking into muffling!)

Andy


----------



## L7

let him come 8) let him come 8) let him come 8) please


----------



## RMTT

I promised a couple of TTOC guys a ride in my Atom (coming end of May), just not sure I could do 100 miles at 06:00 in the morning to get to CC :mrgreen:

Will see how big a winter jacket I can buy


----------



## L7

gcp said:


> L7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least i have plenty of time to sort it out
> 
> i will get it check out and if it is over the limit then i always have the standard pipe i could fit just for the day
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend taking or have fitted a db reducer even if another test at somewhere else beforehand is OK, seen many excluded for noise at Combe events.
Click to expand...

I rang GTT about this and they are not making the silencer solution for the pipe now  but Roland did say that he has used his car at CC with the same system without any trouble.


----------



## Multiprocess

Only 20 places remaining now, if you want to do this and have as much fun as we did in February at a bargain price then Click Here!


----------



## TTotal

Nervous? Me?

nah ! a track pro now ! Come on you lot, I was pretty scared then I did a track day on my bike...

Get on the list NOW, its really great fun, you can poodle round if you like so dont have to worry about cooking your brakes or braking anything unless you want to :twisted:

Come and join us PLEASE !!!


----------



## jampott

L7 said:


> gcp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least i have plenty of time to sort it out
> 
> i will get it check out and if it is over the limit then i always have the standard pipe i could fit just for the day
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend taking or have fitted a db reducer even if another test at somewhere else beforehand is OK, seen many excluded for noise at Combe events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rang GTT about this and they are not making the silencer solution for the pipe now  but Roland did say that he has used his car at CC with the same system without any trouble.
Click to expand...

Without any trouble? :lol:

Not with the exhaust, maybe... but plenty of "trouble"...


----------



## Multiprocess

Make that 19 places remaining! :wink:

GTT were the first to sign up! :wink:


----------



## jampott

Multiprocess said:


> Make that 19 places remaining! :wink:
> 
> GTT were the first to sign up! :wink:


Hmmm :?


----------



## Multiprocess

Ofcourse I jest........................ :wink:


----------



## jampott

Multiprocess said:


> Ofcourse I jest........................ :wink:


Phew. (me being the last to sign-up!)


----------



## Multiprocess

jampott said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcourse I jest........................ :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Phew. (me being the last to sign-up!)
Click to expand...

I know that's why I mentioned it!!! Also hence dropping from 20 to 19 places left!

Sorry Tim couldn't resist! :wink:


----------



## NykS5

You twisted my arm.......one more signed up :roll: 

Sorry - other half says two more!! :roll: Well one car, two bods!!


----------



## Multiprocess

Cool, pleased to hear it! 8)

18 places remaining!! :wink:


----------



## Guest

Multiprocess said:


> Make that 19 places remaining! :wink:
> 
> GTT were the first to sign up! :wink:


pity they ain't coming.... as I was looking forward to hearing more tales of their driving....... blah blah blah :lol:


----------



## NykS5

Quick question - do we need `extra' insurance to cover this?


----------



## Multiprocess

'Extra' insurance is a personal preference, not compulsory. :wink:


----------



## Guest

NykS5 said:


> Quick question - do we need `extra' insurance to cover this?


you should be ok since GTT flame boy is no longer coming :lol:


----------



## b3ves

Booked


----------



## scoTTy

Another space just disappeared. 8) :wink:

p.s. KMP - I guess the TVR has no traction etc like the S2000. Is it not the best place though to explore the limits? :?


----------



## Lisa.

and I'll be coming but to drive Tim's car, as it's slightly faster than mine


----------



## scoTTy

Not with that big blouse driving it! :lol: :wink:


----------



## jampott

Lisa. said:


> and I'll be coming but to drive Tim's car, as it's slightly faster than mine


Take your own...


----------



## b3ves

scoTTy said:


> Another space just disappeared. 8) :wink:
> 
> p.s. KMP - I guess the TVR has no traction etc like the S2000. Is it not the best place though to explore the limits? :?


I hope that Mr P will be taking his car on at least one trackday to see how it performs - bit of a waste otherwise, IMO :?

I'll probably not have done a trackday in my CSL beforehand, so it'll be a good opportunity for me to see how it performs with the nannying turned off.


----------



## Carlos

I've paid the deposit for this now.

Think I will run normal road tyres though!


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

b3ves said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another space just disappeared. 8) :wink:
> 
> p.s. KMP - I guess the TVR has no traction etc like the S2000. Is it not the best place though to explore the limits? :?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that Mr P will be taking his car on at least one trackday to see how it performs - bit of a waste otherwise, IMO :?
> 
> I'll probably not have done a trackday in my CSL beforehand, so it'll be a good opportunity for me to see how it performs with the nannying turned off.
Click to expand...




b3ves said:


> I may change the pads, but I won't be taking it on track enough to bother modding the brakes.


 :lol: :wink:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

I am booked up too. Looking forward to seeing if I can get past the noise (nazi) testers. Never done a december track day before so I wonder whether we'll have a skating rink


----------



## MikeyB

Hi Lee, do you have a full list of members who are attending this?


----------



## Multiprocess

I'll post one up today!


----------



## LakesTTer

I've just been to the shop, I'll do a balance transfer this afty. It'll be for the track day deposit and 1 years membership.
Cheers Lee.

Tim


----------



## MikeyB

Multiprocess said:


> I'll post one up today!


Have we got a list yet mate?


----------



## badger5

is this open to a seat ibiza cupra 20vt?
combe is my local track.

cheers
bill


----------



## Multiprocess

List of attendees so far:

Multiprocess
KevtoTTy
Stu-Oxfordshire
Carlos
Sundeep
ScoTTy
Beves
Nyk55
jampoTT
clive's Friend Darren
Paul Bland
Chip_iTT
L7
Simon Elman
ToTTal
nuTTs
Duncan Bradford
mighTy Tee
Clived
XXmetal


----------



## L7

Hey why am i down as Darren larwood it should be L7 :roll:

Oh yeah i might not be in a TT anymore so am i allowed to come in something else :twisted:


----------



## mighTy Tee

Mightty - surely that should be mighTy Tee

I have absolutely nothing to do with Uncle Albert!


----------



## Multiprocess

Couldn't related your name to forum ID Darren sorry!

As long as your new car meets the required noise levels etc etc then not a problem.


----------



## Multiprocess

Fussy Buggers!!!1 :wink:


----------



## MikeyB

L7 said:


> Hey why am i down as Darren larwood it should be L7 :roll:
> 
> Oh yeah i might not be in a TT anymore so am i allowed to come in something else :twisted:


What you getting mate?


----------



## TTotal

Multiprocess said:


> List of attendees so far:
> 
> Multiprocess
> KevtoTTy
> Stu-Oxfordshire
> Carlos
> Sundeep
> ScoTTy
> Beves
> Nyk55
> jampoTT
> clive's Friend Darren
> Paul Bland
> Chip_iTT
> L7
> Simon Elman
> *ToTTal*
> nuTTs
> Duncan Bradford
> mighTy Tee
> Clived
> XXmetal


Who is this imposter? :x


----------



## badger5

badger5 said:


> is this open to a seat ibiza cupra 20vt?
> combe is my local track.
> 
> cheers
> bill


*BUMP* 8)

Provisionally booked it @ the shop.
Presume I will be told if this is ok or not.?
Â£120, Â£30 deposit to send yea.


----------



## clived

Bill, I don't see why it wouldn't be ok - be nice to meet you again after all those years since Powerstation and of course to see your beast in action (!)


----------



## badger5

clived said:


> Bill, I don't see why it wouldn't be ok - be nice to meet you again after all those years since Powerstation and of course to see your beast in action (!)


Nice one..
your motor all together as you want it now?
got to be fun..


----------



## L7

I'm coming in this now  









Providing it aint p1$$ing down :roll:


----------



## jog

Lee,
I thought I had put my name down for this in March. I even thought I had paid my deposit. Looking at my shop account, it looks like I have paid :? . Can you check for me please.  
Mark


----------



## Multiprocess

I will check again Mark, but your name didn't appear in the shop when I looked, did you get a order confirmation?


----------



## badger5

L7 said:


> I'm coming in this now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Providing it aint p1$$ing down :roll:


now that looks like great fun..
8)


----------



## jog

Multiprocess said:


> I will check again Mark, but your name didn't appear in the shop when I looked, did you get a order confirmation?


To be honest I cant remember. It was a long time ago. :? 
Please add me to the list though.


----------



## TTotal

badger5 said:


> L7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm coming in this now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Providing it aint p1$$ing down :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> now that looks like great fun..
> 8)
Click to expand...

Cant wait to see it after farmer Darren has been out ploughing !

(cheers for the PM darren :wink: )


----------



## L7

If it's p!$$ing down you won't see it at all John :lol:


----------



## jedi_quaTTro

what is the selection of cars that are coming :?:


----------



## Multiprocess

Mainly TT's!! :wink:

We do have some S4's and a couple of other marques but as I said mainly TT's.


----------



## jog

jog said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will check again Mark, but your name didn't appear in the shop when I looked, did you get a order confirmation?
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I cant remember. It was a long time ago. :?
> Please add me to the list though.
Click to expand...

Pretty please with knobs on


----------



## NormStrm

Another place booked


----------



## scoTTy

And about time time !! :roll: :wink:


----------



## L7

jedi_quaTTro said:


> what is the selection of cars that are coming :?:


Should be quite a varied selection there if you look at the list, why don't you bring the Cayenne S


----------



## b3ves

Multiprocess said:


> Mainly TT's!! :wink:
> 
> We do have some S4's and a couple of other marques but as I said mainly TT's.


Would you mind updating the attendee list to show who's bringing what or are you concerned about the number of non-TT's? Am I right in saying that everyone attending will at least have owned a TT at some point?

Mine should say b3ves not beves and I'll be bringing either BMW M3 CSL (1st choice) or Lotus Exige (tbd).

Cheers
Rob


----------



## L7

I reckon it's got to be a 50/50 split at the mo between TT's and other marques so it will be a great day out with plenty of mixed driving to watch, IIAC it's fine to turn up in whatever you want as we have all had TT's at some point


----------



## NormStrm

scoTTy said:


> And about time time !! :roll: :wink:


At least I'm signed up now 

Oh note for scoTTy, remember to torque your wheel nuts *after *lunch :wink:


----------



## scoTTy

NormStrm said:


> Oh note for scoTTy, remember to torque your wheel nuts *after *lunch :wink:












:lol:


----------



## Lisa.

The plan was for me for come with Tim, as I did last time, and maybe drive the S4, as I did last time. However, I might decide to come in my A4 Cab and track that instead. I'll keep an eye on the numbers, looks like I'll be ok to use my woman's prerogative of being indecisive for a few weeks longer yet


----------



## kmpowell

Lisa. said:


> I'll keep an eye on the numbers, looks like I'll be ok to use my woman's prerogative of being indecisive for a few weeks longer yet


Same here (apart from the woman bit!), but in my case ill be watching numbers to the very last possible minute, be that days, hours or minutes)! The closer it gets, the more accurate the weather reports will be, and if it looks like it's going to be a dry day, then wild horses won't keep me away!


----------



## scoTTy

Surely a wet day is better for you to learn the car?

It saves tyres, you'll be going slower go when it gets out of shape it'll be easier to catch, etc etc.

Stop being a jessie!! :roll:

p.s. Who's up for driving straight from this trackday to a hotel near Donington and doing that the next day. I think (subject to confirmation) three of us are already so if you're interested let me know.) It's RS246's Christmas trackday so there'll be a nice choice of cars there. 8)


----------



## kmpowell

scoTTy said:


> Surely a wet day is better for you to learn the car?
> 
> It saves tyres, you'll be going slower go when it gets out of shape it'll be easier to catch, etc etc.
> 
> Stop being a jessie!! :roll:
> 
> p.s. Who's up for driving straight from this trackday to a hotel near Donington and doing that the next day. I think (subject to confirmation) three of us are already so if you're interested let me know.) It's RS246's Christmas trackday so there'll be a nice choice of cars there. 8)


CC has bugger all 'run-off' points or distance to barriers, and with it being my first ever track day I shall be going slow anyway, so id rather go slow on a dry track than a wet track. Big Jessie i am!


----------



## jampott

kmpowell said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely a wet day is better for you to learn the car?
> 
> It saves tyres, you'll be going slower go when it gets out of shape it'll be easier to catch, etc etc.
> 
> Stop being a jessie!! :roll:
> 
> p.s. Who's up for driving straight from this trackday to a hotel near Donington and doing that the next day. I think (subject to confirmation) three of us are already so if you're interested let me know.) It's RS246's Christmas trackday so there'll be a nice choice of cars there. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> CC has bugger all 'run-off' points or distance to barriers, and with it being my first ever track day I shall be going slow anyway, so id rather go slow on a dry track than a wet track. Big Jessie i am!
Click to expand...

If you wouldn't take that Honda thing out on the track in Feb when it was warm and dry, there is no hope...  :lol:


----------



## scoTTy

kmpowell said:


> CC has bugger all 'run-off' points or distance to barriers, and with it being my first ever track day I shall be going slow anyway, so id rather go slow on a dry track than a wet track. Big Jessie i am!


I'm not being funny Kev. Rain means slower speeds which means things happen slower (less momentum etc). In the dry the only way to find the limit is to push on. Then if you get it wrong it happens quickly.

Take it to the extreme and think of a car park covered in snow. You'll learn more at 15mph in the snow than at 60mph in the dry about your car and with a lot less risk.

When we went to the 'ring the weather was shocking. The track was shut less than in the dry coz any incidents were low speed knocks. In the dry they are very big bangs.

I did the Audi Driving Expereince in appaling conditions (with Norm and Clive). We got more out of it than if it had been dry. I'm deadly serious when I say the wet is good for learning.


----------



## NormStrm

scoTTy said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did the Audi Driving Expereince in appaling conditions (with Norm and Clive). We got more out of it than if it had been dry. I'm deadly serious when I say the wet is good for learning.
Click to expand...

Agreed with what scoTTy has already outlined, I seem to remember the chief instructor said that it was actually easier to teach people the principles on "ICE" as it kept the speeds down but techniques were taught.


----------



## b3ves

I must admit that I'm quite nervous about taking the CSL, because it will be my first trackday in it and I haven't had chance to explore the limits yet.

I won't let it stop me though


----------



## L7

I have to admit it will be my first track day as well, I am also nervous as I dont have an umbrella


----------



## KevtoTTy

L7 said:


> I have to admit it will be my first track day as well, I am also nervous as I dont have an umbrella


Guess what car I spotted not far from Croydon last night??????


----------



## L7

Oh I don't know go on put me out of my misery


----------



## KevtoTTy

L7 said:


> Oh I don't know go on put me out of my misery


Sounded like it needed a new exhaust!!! :lol:


----------



## L7

Oh was it my old TT :lol:


----------



## NormStrm

Lisa. said:


> The plan was for me for come with Tim, as I did last time, and maybe drive the S4, as I did last time. However, I might decide to come in my A4 Cab and track that instead. I'll keep an eye on the numbers, looks like I'll be ok to use my woman's prerogative of being indecisive for a few weeks longer yet


Lisa, you know you want to go Topless  it's great fun 










Also Lee is bound to have booked up the good weather as usual [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

See you soon :-*

Norman


----------



## badger5

is this still on for 10th dec?


----------



## nutts

badger5 said:


> is this still on for 10th dec?


It sure is. Deposits are still being taken 

We might have an SWB Quattro coming along too 8)


----------



## b3ves

nutts said:


> badger5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is this still on for 10th dec?
> 
> 
> 
> It sure is. Deposits are still being taken
> 
> We might have an SWB Quattro coming along too 8)
Click to expand...

Kim Collins, by chance?


----------



## nutts

b3ves said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badger5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is this still on for 10th dec?
> 
> 
> 
> It sure is. Deposits are still being taken
> 
> We might have an SWB Quattro coming along too 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kim Collins, by chance?
Click to expand...

No... I've been talking to Dave Preece, my oppo in the Quattro Owners Club and because the TT and the UR quattro are icons, we're looking at helping each other in various ways... so he is looking at getting some of the quattro boys to come along 

Although Kim is very welcome 8)


----------



## omen666

I think I might pop down for some social in the morning. Won't be tracking as I have a track day the next day at Donnington. Although I am dying to try out my new brakes on a track so the temptation may be too much.

Will be good to catch up with you all, lets just hope there are no incidents on the track or the paddock!!! CC paddock is getting a reputation! (Apologies Simon G)

Damon


----------



## scoTTy

Damon,

There's a few of us thinking of doing Combe and Donington (only one n! :wink: )

I need to get this sorted out soon. Are you up for a hotel stop over on the Saturday night?


----------



## omen666

How about stop over in Woodstock instead? It would be cheaper :wink:

PM'd


----------



## Multiprocess

OK guys and gals, time to pay your balances or if you are seeing this for the first time, time to sign up for a fantastic trackday!!

Members Balance Payment

Non-Members Balance Payment

Members Full Payment

Non-Members Full Payment


----------



## TTotal

Sorry I have other commitments now, please accept my apologies guys.

Understand that you will keep the deposit.


----------



## Multiprocess

OK everyone!!

At the moment we are struggling for numbers and may be forced to cancel unless we get at least 10 more spaces filled. As you know from the cost of the last trackday this is heavily subsidised by the TTOC.

So, I need you all to push the event and get some more forum members to sign up and tell them what a fantastic time you all had!!


----------



## NormStrm

Lee

I think the 1st thing to do is post a list of people already signed up otherwise how else do we know who to "push the event" to :wink:

Norman


----------



## Multiprocess

Norm the list of everyone that has paid the initial deposit is on the first page, but good thinking anyway!


----------



## NormStrm

Multiprocess said:


> Norm the list of everyone that has paid the initial deposit is on the first page, but good thinking anyway!


Sure it wasn't there last time I looked 

Cheers

Norman


----------



## kmpowell

Seeing as there are all these spare places, if it does go ahead and there are still free places, is there any chance of paying on the day in cash? Then i will know for sure about the weather.

I'm not asking you to reserve me a place, just if there is one free on the day.


----------



## omen666

I have a mate who will attend so add an omen666 to your list. I won't be tracking myself.

I'll get the shop payment sorted.


----------



## b3ves

If it's in danger of cancellation, couldn't we engage another Audi forum?


----------



## b3ves

I've paid my balance and am hoping it won't get canned. I've been looking forward to taking my CSL on track since I bought it in July and an owners club day was exactly what I was hoping for as its track baptism.


----------



## b3ves

kmpowell said:


> Seeing as there are all these spare places, if it does go ahead and there are still free places, is there any chance of paying on the day in cash? Then i will know for sure about the weather.


Can't you just drive slower? Trust me, if I'm going to take the CSL on there with tyres that BMW make owners sign a disclaimer for re wet weather driving, I'm going to be taking it VERY easy.


----------



## omen666

b3ves said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as there are all these spare places, if it does go ahead and there are still free places, is there any chance of paying on the day in cash? Then i will know for sure about the weather.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you just drive slower? Trust me, if I'm going to take the CSL on there with tyres that BMW make owners sign a disclaimer for re wet weather driving, I'm going to be taking it VERY easy.
Click to expand...

Agreed, no guts, no glory....go on Kev, beats watching and donuts in the car park


----------



## Multiprocess

I'm pretty sure we are going to be OK for this event, but I just need everyone to promote it on other threads of relevants!

I've noted you down Damon!


----------



## b3ves

Multiprocess said:


> ....other threads of relevants!


 :?


----------



## scoTTy

What does this mean? That we'll open this up to anyone we can find?

That will remove a large part of the reason people go to this one i.e. it's not complete stangers.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

New word 

mix of 'real' 'events' and 'relevance' all in one easy to digest set of sillyballs


----------



## b3ves

scoTTy said:


> What does this mean? That we'll open this up to anyone we can find?
> 
> That will remove a large part of the reason people go to this one i.e. it's not complete stangers.


I agree, but are you saying that it would be better to cancel?


----------



## clived

The intention is to invite, if need be, just RS246 and of course friends of Forum members who are signed up, so no, not just "anybody" ;-)


----------



## scoTTy

b3ves said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does this mean? That we'll open this up to anyone we can find?
> 
> That will remove a large part of the reason people go to this one i.e. it's not complete strangers.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but are you saying that it would be better to cancel?
Click to expand...

Not at all. I'm just concerned that some TT'ers will pull out. It seems for many the only track days they'll participate in is one where entry is tightly controlled. My concern is that by opening it up, some TT'ers may then cancel putting it at risk of cancellation.

I just really want clarification on if it's being opened up to everyone. If so I'll get it some publicity elsewhere.

Clive - Is that the official line or is that an opinion? Would Tyresmoke and other forums be excluded then?


----------



## kmpowell

scoTTy said:


> it's not complete stangers.


Is this some sort of new Norffff Laaaandun expression i've never heard before? :roll:


----------



## scoTTy

I could have abused my mod priv to edit your post as well as mine but I'll let it stand ... as long as you track your TVR at Combe!! :wink:


----------



## clived

scoTTy said:


> I just really want clarification on if it's being opened up to everyone. If so I'll get it some publicity elsewhere.
> 
> Clive - Is that the official line or is that an opinion? Would Tyresmoke and other forums be excluded then?


Paul, no it's not being opened up to everyone. Or indeed RS246 yet  We expect to be able to break even with ******** members now. RS246 is a good choice though if we were to open it up as a) we have history in sharing spare surplus on track days with them (in both directions) and b) they tend to be as fanatical about their machinery as we do


----------



## kmpowell

kmpowell said:


> Seeing as there are all these spare places, if it does go ahead and there are still free places on the day, is there any chance of paying on the day in cash? Then i will know for sure about the weather.
> 
> I'm not asking you to reserve me a place, just if there is one free on the day.


Can any of you guys clarify my q?


----------



## nutts

kmpowell said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as there are all these spare places, if it does go ahead and there are still free places on the day, is there any chance of paying on the day in cash? Then i will know for sure about the weather.
> 
> I'm not asking you to reserve me a place, just if there is one free on the day.
> 
> 
> 
> Can any of you guys clarify my q?
Click to expand...

Providing

1. the track day isn't cancelled, i.e. we have the required numbers booked
2. you're a "known" person
3. we know *beforehand* that a person intends to come along, but needs to wait...

then yes, we will be patient with you :wink: 

What we don't want/can't afford is for too many people to say "can we wait and pay on the day?" because

1. we may have to cancel because we don't have enough confirmed people
2. we may end up with (for example) 20 extra people turning up on the day and then we would have too many :?


----------



## scoTTy

clived said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just really want clarification on if it's being opened up to everyone. If so I'll get it some publicity elsewhere.
> 
> Clive - Is that the official line or is that an opinion? Would Tyresmoke and other forums be excluded then?
> 
> 
> 
> Paul, no it's not being opened up to everyone. Or indeed RS246 yet  We expect to be able to break even with ******** members now. RS246 is a good choice though if we were to open it up as a) we have history in sharing spare surplus on track days with them (in both directions) and b) they tend to be as fanatical about their machinery as we do
Click to expand...

Cool. We probably wouldn't get much uptake from the RS246 guys as it's there own trackday on the Sunday....which I've heard you may also be attending? :wink:


----------



## kmpowell

nutts said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as there are all these spare places, if it does go ahead and there are still free places on the day, is there any chance of paying on the day in cash? Then i will know for sure about the weather.
> 
> I'm not asking you to reserve me a place, just if there is one free on the day.
> 
> 
> 
> Can any of you guys clarify my q?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Providing
> 
> 1. the track day isn't cancelled, i.e. we have the required numbers booked
> 2. you're a "known" person
> 3. we know *beforehand* that a person intends to come along, but needs to wait...
> 
> then yes, we will be patient with you :wink:
> 
> What we don't want/can't afford is for too many people to say "can we wait and pay on the day?" because
> 
> 1. we may have to cancel because we don't have enough confirmed people
> 2. we may end up with (for example) 20 extra people turning up on the day and then we would have too many :?
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply Mark. As i said, i don't want you to include me in any numbers or decision making for cancellation. Simply that when I come to watch on the day, if there is a spare place going, then I can pay and drive.


----------



## Lisa.

Ok I'll put name down too.
Tim, you'll need to pay the man some money


----------



## scoTTy

Are you gonna use your car or steal 'hubbies' ?


----------



## Lisa.

I'll be driving mine


----------



## Multiprocess

Cool, well done Lisa!!! 

Anymore for anymore and can everyone pay their balances in the TTOC shop!! :wink:


----------



## badger5

will send balance for this now..

This is still going ahead yea? - Confirmed?

thanks
bill


----------



## Multiprocess

Still going ahead, I will update the confirmed list later today.


----------



## nutts

You say that Lee, but so far we've had 4 people pay in full :?

We do seem to have had payment from people, but no order in the shop to tie it back to... This is because these people have paid via Paypal and as they leave Paypal haven't clicked to go back into the shop... they've just closed down the Paypal window 

(when you click to go to the TTOC shop from Paypal, the cart know to transfer the goods from the cart to a full order on the system)

This SHOULD mean that the shop item (Track day pay in full) is still in these peoples shopping cart... if they can log back in and check their shopping cart and if so, continue to checkout again, selecting Cheque as the payment method, but with a note to say that the order has already been paid via Paypal.

I believe Lou has already sent emails to these people, but as yet, I don't believe we've received a reply... :?


----------



## MrL

Just thought I'd make it known on here too, I'm going as well.  
Paid in full via the TTOC Shop last weekend :wink:

Mr L


----------



## nutts

MrL said:


> Just thought I'd make it known on here too, I'm going as well.
> Paid in full via the TTOC Shop last weekend :wink:
> 
> Mr L


See you there Gary :wink:


----------



## jog

Full payment sent today.


----------



## TTotal




----------



## jampott

I've just paid for mine and Lisa's slots.


----------



## nutts

jampott said:


> I've just paid for mine and Lisa's slots.


Cheers Tim


----------



## mighTy Tee

Paid mine on Thursday evening by PayPal


----------



## nutts

mighTy Tee said:


> Paid mine on Thursday evening by PayPal


Cheers Richard


----------



## badger5

my balance payment received now I hope?

bringing this>









which just dyno'd at this>









Whats the betting it rains or snows or is freezing fog.. LOL
2wd and too much power.. LOL


----------



## nutts

badger5 said:


> my balance payment received now I hope?


Just waiting for the next batch of cheques from the PO Box


----------



## nutts

With 2 1/2 weeks to go before the trackday the payment status is as follows

*Paid in full*
Tim Gaywood Yes 
Norman Pyke Yes 
Paul Scott Yes 
Mark Leavy Yes 
Richard Taylor Yes 
Lisa Pugh Yes 
Rob Sharpe Yes 
Gary Lyford Yes
Rob Beves Yes

*Full Payment pending *
Clive Donaghue Order raised. Check Bank account for payment 
simon elman Order raised. Check Paypal for payment. 
bill brockbank Order raised. Cheque in post. 
garry growns Order raised. Cheque in post. 
Mark Gregory Order raised. Cheque in post.
Irving Caplan Order raised. Check Bank account for payment 
Duncan Bradford Order raised. Check Paypal for payment. 
Ben Heaver Order raised. Check Paypal for payment.

*Deposit payment pending * 
Tim Callow tbc Order raised. Check Bank account for payment

*Cancellations*
Nicky Bonfield Yes Cancelled. No refund. 
John Selman Yes Cancelled. No refund.

*Deposit paid. No order in the shop for full payment.*
Chris Michael Yes 
Kevin Totts Yes 
Stuart Rowland Yes 
Carl Whitwell Yes 
Sundeep Nischal Yes 
Darren Yeats Yes 
PAUL BLAND Yes

*Waiting for good weather... will pay on the day if coming*
darren larwood Deposit paid
Kev Powell Nothing paid

Email reminders have been sent to everyone previously. Can people please pay now :?


----------



## b3ves

nutts said:


> With 2 1/2 weeks to go before the trackday the payment status is as follows
> 
> *Extra to pay (in some form)*
> Rob Beves Yes Paid member price. Membership required or non-member Balance to pay. Emails sent.


Got me - another year's membership just paid


----------



## nutts

b3ves said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> With 2 1/2 weeks to go before the trackday the payment status is as follows
> 
> *Extra to pay (in some form)*
> Rob Beves Yes Paid member price. Membership required or non-member Balance to pay. Emails sent.
> 
> 
> 
> Got me - another year's membership just paid
Click to expand...

Just seen  Good man!! 8)

Previous post updated too


----------



## clived

nutts said:


> *Full Payment pending *
> Clive Donaghue Order raised. Check Bank account for payment


Do you want me to log into the on-line banking, find my own payment and update my own order status? ;-)


----------



## nutts

clived said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Full Payment pending *
> Clive Donaghue Order raised. Check Bank account for payment
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want me to log into the on-line banking, find my own payment and update my own order status? ;-)
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, I can't do it from work Clive :roll: No access and Lou won;t be back from a funeral till this evening. If it can wait till then, I'm sure she'll update the records, if not... then be my guest :wink:


----------



## L7

Hi Mark, i've just got the email.

As i have a car with no roof or heater  I am unsure of what to do as the problem is if it's p155ing down that particular weekend although I don't mind driving the car in the wet I don't fancy doing a 400mile round trip with a trackday sandwiched in the middle of it soaking wet :?

Is it possible for me to opt out (losing my deposit I know) and if the forcast is for a dry weekend making a decision a few days before *IF* there are any spaces left :?: Obviously if they have all been taken then I forfiet my deposit if not then I can pay in full either via the shop or on the day in cash.

Cheers Darren


----------



## clived

Darren, how about










plus










:wink:


----------



## nutts

L7 said:


> Hi Mark, i've just got the email.
> 
> As i have a car with no roof or heater  I am unsure of what to do as the problem is if it's p155ing down that particular weekend although I don't mind driving the car in the wet I don't fancy doing a 400mile round trip with a trackday sandwiched in the middle of it soaking wet :?
> 
> Is it possible for me to opt out (losing my deposit I know) and if the forcast is for a dry weekend making a decision a few days before *IF* there are any spaces left :?: Obviously if they have all been taken then I forfiet my deposit if not then I can pay in full either via the shop or on the day in cash.
> 
> Cheers Darren


If Clives suggestion isn't good enough for you :wink:  and since we can't force you to come :wink:  I guess we're left hoping for good weather :roll: and you're in the same boat as KMP (lucky you :wink:  )


----------



## jampott

nutts said:


> L7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mark, i've just got the email.
> 
> As i have a car with no roof or heater  I am unsure of what to do as the problem is if it's p155ing down that particular weekend although I don't mind driving the car in the wet I don't fancy doing a 400mile round trip with a trackday sandwiched in the middle of it soaking wet :?
> 
> Is it possible for me to opt out (losing my deposit I know) and if the forcast is for a dry weekend making a decision a few days before *IF* there are any spaces left :?: Obviously if they have all been taken then I forfiet my deposit if not then I can pay in full either via the shop or on the day in cash.
> 
> Cheers Darren
> 
> 
> 
> If Clives suggestion isn't good enough for you :wink:  and since we can't force you to come :wink:  I guess we're left hoping for good weather :roll: and you're in the same boat as KMP (lucky you :wink:  )
Click to expand...

If they really ARE inthe same boat, I think we should sink it... :lol:


----------



## L7

Thanks guy's  lets hope the weekend in question will be like the one thats just passed as we spent both days bombing around with huge  
If this trackday is too wet then i'll be gutted as it's what the car is made for  other than that roll on summer trackdays


----------



## nutts

jampott said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mark, i've just got the email.
> 
> As i have a car with no roof or heater  I am unsure of what to do as the problem is if it's p155ing down that particular weekend although I don't mind driving the car in the wet I don't fancy doing a 400mile round trip with a trackday sandwiched in the middle of it soaking wet :?
> 
> Is it possible for me to opt out (losing my deposit I know) and if the forcast is for a dry weekend making a decision a few days before *IF* there are any spaces left :?: Obviously if they have all been taken then I forfiet my deposit if not then I can pay in full either via the shop or on the day in cash.
> 
> Cheers Darren
> 
> 
> 
> If Clives suggestion isn't good enough for you :wink:  and since we can't force you to come :wink:  I guess we're left hoping for good weather :roll: and you're in the same boat as KMP (lucky you :wink:  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they really ARE inthe same boat, I think we should sink it... :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## L7

Ooh Tim thats not very nice, I'm scared of water as I can't swim :lol:


----------



## nutts

With 2 1/2 weeks to go before the trackday the payment status is as follows

*Paid in full*
Tim Gaywood Yes 
Norman Pyke Yes 
Paul Scott Yes 
Mark Leavy Yes 
Richard Taylor Yes 
Lisa Pugh Yes 
Rob Sharpe Yes 
Gary Lyford Yes
Rob Beves Yes
Duncan Bradford Yes
Simon Elman Yes
Clive Donaghue Yes 
Ben Heaver Yes

*Full Payment pending *
bill brockbank Order raised. Cheque in post. 
garry growns Order raised. Cheque in post. 
Mark Gregory Order raised. Cheque in post.
Irving Caplan Order raised. Check Bank account for payment

*Paid member price as a non-member. Awaiting balance of payment*
Darren Yeats Balance to pay.

*Deposit payment pending * 
Tim Callow tbc Order raised. Check Bank account for payment

*Cancellations*
Nicky Bonfield Yes Cancelled. No refund. 
John Selman Yes Cancelled. No refund.

*Deposit paid. No order in the shop for full payment.*
Chris Michael Yes 
Kevin Totts Yes 
Stuart Rowland Yes 
Carl Whitwell Yes 
Sundeep Nischal Yes 
PAUL BLAND Yes

*Waiting for good weather... will pay on the day if coming*
darren larwood Deposit paid
Kev Powell Nothing paid

Email reminders have been sent to everyone previously. Can people please pay now :?


----------



## badger5

nutts said:


> *Full Payment pending *
> bill brockbank Order raised. Cheque in post.
> 
> Email reminders have been sent to everyone previously. Can people please pay now :?


Cheque in post still? Went last week :roll: :?


----------



## badger5

nutts said:


> badger5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my balance payment received now I hope?
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for the next batch of cheques from the PO Box
Click to expand...

Opps.. just read this post now..
thought there was a delay..
should be with you now then.


----------



## hutters

badger5 said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Full Payment pending *
> bill brockbank Order raised. Cheque in post.
> 
> Email reminders have been sent to everyone previously. Can people please pay now :?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheque in post still? Went last week :roll: :?
Click to expand...

That's 'cause I've been away and not been able to collect the mail.

All sorted now though


----------



## nutts

Cheers Graeme 

You don't fancy being Treasurer do you


----------



## kmpowell

Now as well as the weather, I have found out today that I have another obstacle now facing me... TVR themselves! :?

Since the accident, TVR have had the car repairing it at their bodyshop in Devon, time has been draggin on, so i gave them a call only to be told they are waiting for sets of wheels to be cast by the factory and supplied (i need 2) and also a rear suspension arm. For some bizarre reason TVR only cast the wheels in batches and the next batch are not due to be done until near the end of the month. I rang my dealer to ask if they had any, and they said they have 12 sets on backorder too!  So I am relying on TVR to dispatch the wheels to the body shop and the bodyshop have the car back to me by the 10th! It's going to be close, but it's another obstacle in my way! 

I am determined to make it though!


----------



## NormStrm

Kev

So what are you driving around in whilst your TVR is being repaired ?

Could you not bring that on the day :wink:

Norman


----------



## kmpowell

NormStrm said:


> Kev
> 
> So what are you driving around in whilst your TVR is being repaired ?


Don't ask!  My insurance company wanted me to have my car repaired at one of their bodyshops, but I told them i wanted TVR to do it, they threw a funny and said ok but I would lose my right to a courtesy car from them. The TVR dealer have a few cars knocking around their bodyshop in devon, so I agreed to have one of them, so I have a S reg purple coloured 1.4 Honda Civic! Revvy little bugger, but NO cred what so ever!


----------



## NormStrm

kmpowell said:


> so I have a S reg purple coloured 1.4 Honda Civic! Revvy little bugger, but NO cred what so ever!


No problem, once you have a skid lid on who will know :roll:


----------



## b3ves

kmpowell said:


> Now as well as the weather, I have found out today that I have another obstacle now facing me... TVR themselves! :?
> 
> Since the accident, TVR have had the car repairing it at their bodyshop in Devon, time has been draggin on, so i gave them a call only to be told they are waiting for sets of wheels to be cast by the factory and supplied (i need 2) and also a rear suspension arm. For some bizarre reason TVR only cast the wheels in batches and the next batch are not due to be done until near the end of the month. I rang my dealer to ask if they had any, and they said they have 12 sets on backorder too!  So I am relying on TVR to dispatch the wheels to the body shop and the bodyshop have the car back to me by the 10th! It's going to be close, but it's another obstacle in my way!
> 
> I am determined to make it though!


Just a thought - couldn't they take the wheels off a car from the forecourt?


----------



## nutts

*Updated* We NEED about another 8 people or we lose money on this event :? Come on you know you want to come along and try your car on a race track :roll: 

With 2 1/2 weeks to go before the trackday the payment status is as follows

*Paid in full*
Tim Gaywood Yes 
Norman Pyke Yes 
Paul Scott Yes 
Mark Leavy Yes 
Richard Taylor Yes 
Lisa Pugh Yes 
Rob Sharpe Yes 
Gary Lyford Yes
Rob Beves Yes
Duncan Bradford Yes
Simon Elman Yes
Clive Donaghue Yes 
Ben Heaver Yes
Darren Yeats Yes
Chris Michael Yes
Irving Caplan Yes
bill brockbank Yes
garry growns Yes
Mark Gregory Yes

*Cancellations*
Nicky Bonfield Yes Cancelled. No refund. 
John Selman Yes Cancelled. No refund.

*Deposit paid. No order in the shop for full payment.*
Kevin Totts Yes 
Stuart Rowland Yes 
Carl Whitwell Yes 
Sundeep Nischal Yes 
PAUL BLAND Yes

*Waiting for good weather... will pay on the day if coming*
darren larwood Deposit paid
Kev Powell Nothing paid

Email reminders have been sent to everyone previously. Can people please pay now :?


----------



## badger5

have you guys posted on the other "friendly" forums whome you would like to invite? to make up your numbers and all that.


----------



## jampott

Have you tried inviting Roland from GTT?


----------



## L7

jampott said:


> Have you tried inviting Roland from GTT?


Yeah go on I dare you :lol:

I've gone and bought a suit for trackdays it's green and knob shaped, I also have some special booties  :mrgreen:


----------



## omen666

At the risk of moderation.....

Doe anyone want a set of TT track wheels for this event?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=53142


----------



## badger5

nutts said:


> *Updated* We NEED about another 8 people or we lose money on this event :? Come on you know you want to come along and try your car on a race track :roll:


I have another ibiza owner who would like to come on this day. He says he has emiled but no reply?
If you are short on numbers... he is a sensible (combe saloon car c'ship racer) with a mucho powerful ibiza.

Can you let me know if he's allowed? or reply to him or something? ([email protected])
cheers guys
regards
bill


----------



## Multiprocess

badger5 said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Updated* We NEED about another 8 people or we lose money on this event :? Come on you know you want to come along and try your car on a race track :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I have another ibiza owner who would like to come on this day. He says he has emiled but no reply?
> If you are short on numbers... he is a sensible (combe saloon car c'ship racer) with a mucho powerful ibiza.
> 
> Can you let me know if he's allowed? or reply to him or something? ([email protected])
> cheers guys
> regards
> bill
Click to expand...

Bill

I did get his email and have responded, I will reforward now, it is not a problem for him to come as long as he is known by someone from the forum.


----------



## badger5

Multiprocess said:


> badger5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Updated* We NEED about another 8 people or we lose money on this event :? Come on you know you want to come along and try your car on a race track :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I have another ibiza owner who would like to come on this day. He says he has emiled but no reply?
> If you are short on numbers... he is a sensible (combe saloon car c'ship racer) with a mucho powerful ibiza.
> 
> Can you let me know if he's allowed? or reply to him or something? ([email protected])
> cheers guys
> regards
> bill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill
> 
> I did get his email and have responded, I will reforward now, it is not a problem for him to come as long as he is known by someone from the forum.
Click to expand...

Cool... many thanks.
I think this guy could show us all how to drive... 
Class B Champion I believe and still Class B lap record holder.


----------



## L7

As long as he doesn't wear a nobex race suit :lol:


----------



## badger5

LOL, I could wear my race suit too... for a laugh.. make like a proper racing driver (I'm not)

anyhows... Tim has'nt been contacted yet, so who contacts who to book him in?
We have another chap Kevin also, who is running a Seat Leon Cupra in the same c'ship as us to, who would like to come if there's space. (again he's a racer previously in the same c'ship a while ago in a Polo G40) - Sound blokes.

Who do I send email or phone numbers to to get this going and monies paid, bookings made etc.

cheers
Bill


----------



## clived

Bill,

I know that Lee is wrapped up with work at the moment so drop the details to me - I think you've got my e-mail ;-)


----------



## kmpowell

Bit of good news for me today. Wheels have arrived, now it's just waiting a rear suspension arm. Should have her back by next week 'hopefully'!


----------



## b3ves

badger5 said:


> anyhows... Tim has'nt been contacted yet, so who contacts who to book him in?
> We have another chap Kevin also, who is running a Seat Leon Cupra in the same c'ship as us to, who would like to come if there's space. (again he's a racer previously in the same c'ship a while ago in a Polo G40) - Sound blokes.


Quote from http://www.brscc.co.uk/championships/details/ccsals.htm

"Whilst most of the front runners use fully race prepared engines with all the right suspension and brakes and budgets to match..."

Presumably you guys are bringing your road cars and not those that you race? :?


----------



## jampott

Any "racing drivers" coming need to be aware there are track newbies taking part, and any repeat of February's shenanigans will be frowned on...

Apart from that, the more the merrier.


----------



## b3ves

jampott said:


> Any "racing drivers" coming need to be aware there are track newbies taking part, and any repeat of February's shenanigans will be frowned on...
> 
> Apart from that, the more the merrier.


Racing drivers, fine, but I'm not sharing a social trackday with racing cars, period.

I'm not being awkward - it's just not what I signed up for.


----------



## nutts

b3ves said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any "racing drivers" coming need to be aware there are track newbies taking part, and any repeat of February's shenanigans will be frowned on...
> 
> Apart from that, the more the merrier.
> 
> 
> 
> Racing drivers, fine, but I'm not sharing a social trackday with racing cars, period.
> 
> I'm not being awkward - it's just not what I signed up for.
Click to expand...

I agree. It isn't what we set this trackday up for. Bill, can you confirm that the cars that will be brought along are road cars, even if modded?


----------



## mighTy Tee

nutts said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any "racing drivers" coming need to be aware there are track newbies taking part, and any repeat of February's shenanigans will be frowned on...
> 
> Apart from that, the more the merrier.
> 
> 
> 
> Racing drivers, fine, but I'm not sharing a social trackday with racing cars, period.
> 
> I'm not being awkward - it's just not what I signed up for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. It isn't what we set this trackday up for. Bill, can you confirm that the cars that will be brought along are road cars, even if modded?
Click to expand...

As a track virgin, I am very nervous about taking my precious TT around a track. I also intend letting Julie drive my TT, and she has only driven the TT maybe 3 times in 3 years.

Having riden shotgun at Audi International I was very unimpressed with the discipline. However the last CC TTOC track day , I was very impressed, impressed enough sign up for this event. I only hope that a minority will not ruin the day, and any "lego racers" are warned and if necessary the TTOC will remove their permit to enter the track.


----------



## b3ves

mighTy Tee said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any "racing drivers" coming need to be aware there are track newbies taking part, and any repeat of February's shenanigans will be frowned on...
> 
> Apart from that, the more the merrier.
> 
> 
> 
> Racing drivers, fine, but I'm not sharing a social trackday with racing cars, period.
> 
> I'm not being awkward - it's just not what I signed up for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. It isn't what we set this trackday up for. Bill, can you confirm that the cars that will be brought along are road cars, even if modded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a track virgin, I am very nervous about taking my precious TT around a track. I also intend letting Julie drive my TT, and she has only driven the TT maybe 3 times in 3 years.
> 
> Having riden shotgun at Audi International I was very unimpressed with the discipline. However the last CC TTOC track day , I was very impressed, impressed enough sign up for this event. I only hope that a minority will not ruin the day, and any "lego racers" are warned and if necessary the TTOC will remove their permit to enter the track.
Click to expand...

Absolutely. I have done a lot of trackdays, but this will be my first in the CSL and I've yet to drive it much to familiarise myself. Suffice to say it drives a lot different to anything I've owned before...

I'm very nervous about taking my pride and joy on the track as it is, particularly as (unlike with the Exige) I won't have track day cover.


----------



## nutts

Rest assured, we will NOT allow any bad behaviour on track. This is an owner trackday where people can explore their TT's performance in relative safety. If we could fill a trackday with TTOC members then we would... as it is we are willing to open the remaining spaces up to people providing someone can vouch for them.

So... let me reiterate. Anyone acting like a t055er will not be allowed back on track. 

I believe that everyone signed is known by someone that we all know, therefore I do feel comfortable that it will be a good day and everyone will enjoy themselves


----------



## jampott

nutts said:


> Rest assured, we will NOT allow any bad behaviour on track. This is an owner trackday where people can explore their TT's performance in relative safety. If we could fill a trackday with TTOC members then we would... as it is we are willing to open the remaining spaces up to people providing someone can vouch for them.
> 
> So... let me reiterate. Anyone acting like a t055er will not be allowed back on track.
> 
> I believe that everyone signed is known by someone that we all know, therefore I do feel comfortable that it will be a good day and everyone will enjoy themselves


I'm cool with that. Didn't want / mean to make a meal out of it, just don't want any misunderstandings.

I didn't make quite enough of a fuss "on the day", last time, and in hindsight I really regret that.

I'm certain everyone going this time understands the score.


----------



## badger5

b3ves said:


> badger5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyhows... Tim has'nt been contacted yet, so who contacts who to book him in?
> We have another chap Kevin also, who is running a Seat Leon Cupra in the same c'ship as us to, who would like to come if there's space. (again he's a racer previously in the same c'ship a while ago in a Polo G40) - Sound blokes.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote from http://www.brscc.co.uk/championships/details/ccsals.htm
> 
> "Whilst most of the front runners use fully race prepared engines with all the right suspension and brakes and budgets to match..."
> 
> Presumably you guys are bringing your road cars and not those that you race? :?
Click to expand...

mine is a road car.. which I will be racing next year. (when its prepped to do so) - road legal, mot etc.
caged for safety etc etc


----------



## badger5

b3ves said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any "racing drivers" coming need to be aware there are track newbies taking part, and any repeat of February's shenanigans will be frowned on...
> 
> Apart from that, the more the merrier.
> 
> 
> 
> Racing drivers, fine, but I'm not sharing a social trackday with racing cars, period.
> 
> I'm not being awkward - it's just not what I signed up for.
Click to expand...

you can drive at whatever pace you like.
mines road legal... as is tim's

better to be on track with people with experience dude... trust me.


----------



## badger5

nutts said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any "racing drivers" coming need to be aware there are track newbies taking part, and any repeat of February's shenanigans will be frowned on...
> 
> Apart from that, the more the merrier.
> 
> 
> 
> Racing drivers, fine, but I'm not sharing a social trackday with racing cars, period.
> 
> I'm not being awkward - it's just not what I signed up for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. It isn't what we set this trackday up for. Bill, can you confirm that the cars that will be brought along are road cars, even if modded?
Click to expand...

mines a modified road car, road registered, tax, mot, etc etc as is Tim's I believe.. 
mine has a cage fitted (for safety)

For those worried about things, think about the fact that the drivers of these cars are very experienced at Castle Combe circuit, and will be far better to be on track with than the usual nutters you may have heard about on general track days. (and I have suffered muppets on many an occasion on track) - no one is out to upset any ones day, either way.

Lets hope its a nice cool dry day.. and enjoy the track.

looking forward to it.


----------



## badger5

nutts said:


> Rest assured, we will NOT allow any bad behaviour on track. This is an owner trackday where people can explore their TT's performance in relative safety. If we could fill a trackday with TTOC members then we would... as it is we are willing to open the remaining spaces up to people providing someone can vouch for them.
> 
> So... let me reiterate. Anyone acting like a t055er will not be allowed back on track.
> 
> I believe that everyone signed is known by someone that we all know, therefore I do feel comfortable that it will be a good day and everyone will enjoy themselves


What bad behavior from the previous day are you referign to? what was bad?


----------



## omen666

'Someone' in a track prep'd TT undertaking in Quarry as people prepared to turn in, not waiting for consent elsewhere etc etc warned 3 times by marshalls but ignored everyone's reasonable requests to consider others.

He paid the price though, his TT business suffered badly as most people here stopped using him


----------



## b3ves

omen666 said:


> 'Someone' in a track prep'd TT undertaking in Quarry as people prepared to turn in, not waiting for consent elsewhere etc etc warned 3 times by marshalls but ignored everyone's reasonable requests to consider others.
> 
> He paid the price though, his TT business suffered badly as most people here stopped using him


Conversely, my experience on track days has been that people in racing cars don't generally like pulling over when a 'punter' comes up behind them. Ok, they may certainly be better drivers, but if a car comes up from behind, that means they are going faster.


----------



## badger5

omen666 said:


> 'Someone' in a track prep'd TT undertaking in Quarry as people prepared to turn in, not waiting for consent elsewhere etc etc warned 3 times by marshalls but ignored everyone's reasonable requests to consider others.
> 
> He paid the price though, his TT business suffered badly as most people here stopped using him


well yea.. sounds out of order indeed.
sounds like he got what was coming his way..

"red mist"


----------



## badger5

b3ves said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Someone' in a track prep'd TT undertaking in Quarry as people prepared to turn in, not waiting for consent elsewhere etc etc warned 3 times by marshalls but ignored everyone's reasonable requests to consider others.
> 
> He paid the price though, his TT business suffered badly as most people here stopped using him
> 
> 
> 
> Conversely, my experience on track days has been that people in racing cars don't generally like pulling over when a 'punter' comes up behind them. Ok, they may certainly be better drivers, but if a car comes up from behind, that means they are going faster.
Click to expand...

I have seen this too.. however I doubt this is likely given the potential performance differentials.

how many track days have you done?

there are good and there are bad... track days and organisers of said. Seen a lot first hand...

lets all pray for dry cold winters day.. shoudl be good fun.


----------



## nutts

*Updated* We NEED about another 5 people or we lose money on this event :? Come on you know you want to come along and try your car on a race track :roll: 

With 1 1/2 weeks to go before the trackday the payment status is as follows

*Paid in full*
Tim Gaywood Yes 
Norman Pyke Yes 
Paul Scott Yes 
Mark Leavy Yes 
Richard Taylor Yes 
Lisa Pugh Yes 
Rob Sharpe Yes 
Gary Lyford Yes
Rob Beves Yes
Duncan Bradford Yes
Simon Elman Yes
Clive Donaghue Yes 
Ben Heaver Yes
Darren Yeats Yes
Chris Michael Yes
Irving Caplan Yes
bill brockbank Yes
garry growns Yes
Mark Gregory Yes

*Waiting for FULL payment to clear.*
Kevin Totts

*Waiting for cheque for full payment.*
Bill Badger's mate.

*Cancellations*
Nicky Bonfield Yes Cancelled. No refund. 
John Selman Yes Cancelled. No refund. 
Stuart Rowland Yes Cancelled. No refund.
Carl Whitwell Yes Cancelled. No refund.

*Deposit paid. No order in the shop for full payment.*
Sundeep Nischal Yes 
PAUL BLAND Yes

*Waiting for good weather... will pay on the day if coming*
darren larwood Deposit paid
Kev Powell Nothing paid

Email reminders have been sent to everyone previously. Can people please pay now :?


----------



## scoTTy

At this rate they'll be about 3 people on track at a time!!!

If you're reading this and erring about whether to or not, this is a very good opportunity to try your car on a track, where the other drivers will all be in their own pride and joys and therefore will be careful. Additionally the track will be deserted so you'll have loads of space around you.

On top of that it's cheap for a trackday!!!!

Come on !!! You know it makes sense! :wink:


----------



## nutts

Looks like Stu isn't coming now :? Lee must have updated the original thread and I missed it... :?


----------



## KevtoTTy

Sorry I have not been around for while guys.

2,200 miles upto, around and back from the Scottish highlands really took it out of me!!!! (and the car).

Paid my oustanding amount via Paypal this evening.

Lee - thanks for the call and subtle nudge to 'pull my finger out'

See you all soon!

Kevin


----------



## b3ves

nutts said:


> *Cancellations*
> Stuart Rowland Yes Cancelled. No refund.


How come you've cancelled, Stu?

I thought you were really looking forward to it? :?


----------



## scoTTy

I warned him that doing all those mods would mean he'd have no excuses left. It looks like he's scared of being shown up by all the Audi's and BMW's. :lol: :wink:


----------



## b3ves

scoTTy said:


> I warned him that doing all those mods would mean he'd have no excuses left. It looks like he's scared of being shown up by all the Audi's and BMW's. :lol: :wink:


Exactly :wink:

Maybe he's concerned about a certain TVR "possibly" showing up :roll:

Come on Stu, you know it makes sense


----------



## Multiprocess

Carlos has also now pulled out!


----------



## scoTTy

They've heard Lisa'a driving !!! :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC

Come on people, this really is an excellent event & so feckin cheap for an open track day.

If i wasn't Honeymooning, cruising round the Carribean on the Queen Mary 2, then i'd defo be their, but the choice was always gonna swing towards some fun in the sun.

Seriously though, get yourself along, you'll love it.


----------



## jampott

scoTTy said:


> They've heard Lisa'a driving !!! :lol:


Don't they know she drove last time? 8)


----------



## scoTTy

I'm not gonna post what I was gonna post otherwise she'll beat me up!


----------



## tdk

I'd love to do this, but it looks like I'll still be in the loan QS and I don't think Audi would be very happy with me burning around a track?! :? 
Although saying that, I wouldn't have to worry about brake pad and tyre wear! :lol:

I'll still be popping along on the day to watch the proceedings - any chance of a ride around the circuit with anyone? I'll be bringing along my camera mounting bracket and cameras again.

However, this time I might park the car about a mile down the road to avoid unwanted "incidents"! :lol:

Simon.


----------



## MrL

Simon,
I'll have a spare seat in the Roadster  :lol:

Mr L


----------



## kmpowell

'If' I get the car back in time (they are STILL waiting for the f*cking rear suspension arm!) and the weather holds off, I will have a spare seat if anybody fancies being passenger for a few laps (once I have got my virginal trackday cherry popped with a few laps on my own).

It will be my first Trackday mind, so I wont be going that 'fast'.


----------



## KevtoTTy

tdk said:


> I'd love to do this, but it looks like I'll still be in the loan QS and I don't think Audi would be very happy with me burning around a track?! :?
> Although saying that, I wouldn't have to worry about brake pad and tyre wear! :lol:
> 
> I'll still be popping along on the day to watch the proceedings - any chance of a ride around the circuit with anyone? I'll be bringing along my camera mounting bracket and cameras again.
> 
> However, this time I might park the car about a mile down the road to avoid unwanted "incidents"! :lol:
> 
> Simon.


Simon

You are more than welcome to have a ride in a TT with a proper engine in it :lol: :lol: i.e mine!


----------



## scoTTy

kmpowell said:


> It will be my first Trackday mind, so I wont be going that 'fast'.


Good man! 8)

If you want a ride round to get a good feel first I've a few spare seats. :wink:


----------



## omen666

Might be joining you on the track......


----------



## nutts

Good man Damon 8)

Simon, I can have a word with Audi if you want? I know a few guys there... but you may have to share your car with them on the day. Let me know if you want me to ask the guys 

Oh and if anyone wants a passenger ride with me, I promise to not be too nutts :twisted:


----------



## omen666

jampott said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've heard Lisa'a driving !!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they know she drove last time? 8)
Click to expand...

I know Tim, last time I came hairing up to the back of the Blue Bus and thought I've got him...I've got him......only to see Lisa driving as I went past 

I'll have you this time though fella! :wink: I promise :lol:


----------



## jampott

omen666 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've heard Lisa'a driving !!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they know she drove last time? 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know Tim, last time I came hairing up to the back of the Blue Bus and thought I've got him...I've got him......only to see Lisa driving as I went past
> 
> I'll have you this time though fella! :wink: I promise :lol:
Click to expand...

You little racer...!


----------



## omen666

No racing that's not allowed!


----------



## head_ed

Looks like I'll be coming along too with the g/f, so if anyone (Tim/Kev) fancies having a passenger for a couple of laps 

I would run mine, but I am still waiting to have some niggly problems fixed & don't want to risk it till then.

What is the plan for meeting up etc? What time does it all kick off?


----------



## Lisa.

omen666 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've heard Lisa'a driving !!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they know she drove last time? 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know Tim, last time I came hairing up to the back of the Blue Bus and thought I've got him...I've got him......only to see Lisa driving as I went past
> 
> I'll have you this time though fella! :wink: I promise :lol:
Click to expand...

I was told to let you pass!


----------



## genocidalduck

I don't know what to do [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Bloody Hell i've just found out im not working the weekend either.

Could someone give me abit more info please, ie insurance etc


----------



## KevtoTTy

Just *do it *(you know you want to!)


----------



## scoTTy

genocidalduck said:


> Could someone give me abit more info please, ie insurance etc


Insurance:
If you crash you won't be covered
If someone crashes into you, you won't be covered
If an alien lands on your car on track, you won't be covered.
However, you can buy trackday insurance (although I still don't think aliens are included!). Cost is anything from Â£150 upwards depending on the level of excess, the level of cover and if you are an experienced trackdayer.

Since it's a friendly club day I could suggest you don't bother as everyone will be in their pride and joys and being careful. However I have no intention of you blaming me for being out of pocket so I'd recommend you cover yourself. :roll:

A search on Google for "track day insurance" will give more answers.

What else was you after answers to?


----------



## b3ves

scoTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone give me abit more info please, ie insurance etc
> 
> 
> 
> Insurance:
> If you crash you won't be covered
> If someone crashes into you, you won't be covered
> If an alien lands on your car on track, you won't be covered.
> However, you can buy trackday insurance (although I still don't think aliens are included!). Cost is anything from Â£150 upwards depending on the level of excess, the level of cover and if you are an experienced trackdayer.
> 
> Since it's a friendly club day I could suggest you don't bother as everyone will be in their pride and joys and being careful. However I have no intention of you blaming me for being out of pocket so I'd recommend you cover yourself. :roll:
> 
> A search on Google for "track day insurance" will give more answers.
> 
> What else was you after answers to?
Click to expand...

That's not necessarily true. Not all insurers exclude trackdays, although it's becoming the exception.

I have my Exige insured through AON and I get 5 free trackdays per year, followed by a charge of 0.1% of value of car (Â£34 quid when new, now rapidly depreciating!) for every day thereafter.

Unfortunately, my CSL is covered with another insurer who doesn't cover trackdays, but then again I did all of my TT & Elise trackdays without cover.


----------



## scoTTy

b3ves said:


> That's not necessarily true. Not all insurers exclude trackdays, although it's becoming the exception.
> 
> I have my Exige insured through AON and I get 5 free trackdays per year, followed by a charge of 0.1% of value of car (Â£34 quid when new, now rapidly depreciating!) for every day thereafter.
> 
> Unfortunately, my CSL is covered with another insurer who doesn't cover trackdays, but then again I did all of my TT & Elise trackdays without cover.


I had this with Roadster (under written by AON) and I thought they'd dropped it. I'll be on the phone tomorrow as for that sort of money it's a no brainer. Is it a special policy?


----------



## genocidalduck

scoTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone give me abit more info please, ie insurance etc
> 
> 
> 
> Insurance:
> If you crash you won't be covered
> If someone crashes into you, you won't be covered
> If an alien lands on your car on track, you won't be covered.
> However, you can buy trackday insurance (although I still don't think aliens are included!). Cost is anything from Â£150 upwards depending on the level of excess, the level of cover and if you are an experienced trackdayer.
> 
> Since it's a friendly club day I could suggest you don't bother as everyone will be in their pride and joys and being careful. However I have no intention of you blaming me for being out of pocket so I'd recommend you cover yourself. :roll:
> 
> A search on Google for "track day insurance" will give more answers.
> 
> What else was you after answers to?
Click to expand...

Cheers Scotty .....Being totally dumb and have never done a trackday just wanted to see if there was anything i really needed to know for my own peace of mind.


----------



## omen666

This thread ran for the last TTOC day and has everything you need.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=37232


----------



## nutts

*Updated* We NEED about another 4 people or we lose money on this event :? Come on you know you want to come along and try your car on a race track :roll: 

With 1 week to go before the trackday the payment status is as follows

*Paid in full*
Tim Gaywood Yes 
Norman Pyke Yes 
Paul Scott Yes 
Mark Leavy Yes 
Richard Taylor Yes 
Lisa Pugh Yes 
Rob Sharpe Yes 
Gary Lyford Yes
Rob Beves Yes
Duncan Bradford Yes
Simon Elman Yes
Clive Donaghue Yes 
Ben Heaver Yes
Darren Yeats Yes
Chris Michael Yes
Irving Caplan Yes
bill brockbank Yes
garry growns Yes
Mark Gregory Yes

*Waiting for FULL payment to clear.*
Kevin Totts
Tony Mullis

*Waiting for cheque for full payment.*
Bill Badger's mate.

*Cancellations*
Nicky Bonfield Yes Cancelled. No refund. 
John Selman Yes Cancelled. No refund. 
Stuart Rowland Yes Cancelled. No refund.
Carl Whitwell Yes Cancelled. No refund.

*Deposit paid. No order in the shop for full payment.*
Sundeep Nischal Yes 
PAUL BLAND Yes

*Waiting for good weather... will pay on the day if coming*
darren larwood Deposit paid
Kev Powell Nothing paid

Email reminders have been sent to everyone previously. Can people please pay now :?


----------



## KevtoTTy

Thanks for the update Mark

My payment should clear no problem.

Any chance the 'type of car' could be included in the list - so us 'TT' mortals know what we will be up against!!!

See you next week

Kev


----------



## omen666

Don't worry Kev, I won't be on the track this time, no matter which car I bring :wink:



kevtoTTy said:


> Thanks for the update Mark
> 
> My payment should clear no problem.
> 
> Any chance the 'type of car' could be included in the list - so us 'TT' mortals know what we will be up against!!!
> 
> See you next week
> 
> Kev


----------



## Chip_iTT

tdk said:


> I'd love to do this, but it looks like I'll still be in the loan QS and I don't think Audi would be very happy with me burning around a track?! :?
> Although saying that, I wouldn't have to worry about brake pad and tyre wear! :lol:
> 
> I'll still be popping along on the day to watch the proceedings - any chance of a ride around the circuit with anyone? I'll be bringing along my camera mounting bracket and cameras again.
> 
> However, this time I might park the car about a mile down the road to avoid unwanted "incidents"! :lol:
> 
> Simon.


Simon, happy to take you round in return for a loan of the camera bracket  maybe this time we'll manage to find each other ...


----------



## NormStrm

So who is collating the crash helmet requirements for next Sat ?

My mate will need an XL lid.

Norman


----------



## Chip_iTT

Good point Norm...

Lee or whoever... I'll need a size M (I think it was a 3 or a 4). Cash on the day as before?

Norm, I'm organising the Cruise down from South Mimms.. so far its scoTTy and me, can I assume you'll be there?


----------



## NormStrm

Chip_iTT said:


> Norm, I'm organising the Cruise down from South Mimms.. so far its scoTTy and me, can I assume you'll be there?


I'll not be joining you for the cruise as I've booked into a hotel  didn't fancy a 4am start :wink:

Norman


----------



## Lisa.

Chip_iTT said:


> Good point Norm...
> 
> Lee or whoever... I'll need a size M (I think it was a 3 or a 4). Cash on the day as before?
> 
> Norm, I'm organising the Cruise down from South Mimms.. so far its scoTTy and me, can I assume you'll be there?


I'll be with Tim in Hatfield this weekend so put us down ( 2 cars this time) for South Mimms.

What time are you planning to meet up?

I don't need a helmet, my sister rides a Harley so I'm borrowing one of hers again, horns and all.

Lisa


----------



## TTotal

Seems I may be able to get there but as I am a "cancelled and no refund" will anyone talk to me :?

 See you all there I reckon

J & H


----------



## Multiprocess

Still time to pay the balance John and we can reinstate your place!!! :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee

What time do we have to be a CC for the briefing?


----------



## Multiprocess

mighTy Tee said:


> What time do we have to be a CC for the briefing?


All details will be sent via email to all signed up participants tonight.


----------



## badger5

hiya

tim has asked if his cheque has been received yet?
I think you use PO box so its a bit slower?

Everything ok re his payment? (received hopefully ok by now)

cheers
bill

PS... what is the noise limit on the day? (just got a 3" exhaust fitted and its a lot noisier than before. Tested it lunch time at 95db(A), usually 98db(A) days, sometimes 100db(A) though.


----------



## genocidalduck

badger5 said:


> hiya
> 
> tim has asked if his cheque has been received yet?
> I think you use PO box so its a bit slower?
> 
> Everything ok re his payment? (received hopefully ok by now)
> 
> cheers
> bill
> 
> PS... what is the noise limit on the day? (just got a 3" exhaust fitted and its a lot noisier than before. Tested it lunch time at 95db(A), usually 98db(A) days, sometimes 100db(A) though.


Castle Combe is 100 IIRC from their website


----------



## scoTTy

TTotal said:


> Seems I may be able to get there but as I am a "cancelled and no refund" will anyone talk to me :?
> 
> See you all there I reckon
> 
> J & H


I will. I'll even give you a ride if your well behaved.


----------



## TTotal

scoTTy said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems I may be able to get there but as I am a "cancelled and no refund" will anyone talk to me :?
> 
> See you all there I reckon
> 
> J & H
> 
> 
> 
> I will. I'll even give you a ride if your well behaved.
Click to expand...

  M U M M Y !


----------



## NormStrm

scoTTy said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems I may be able to get there but as I am a "cancelled and no refund" will anyone talk to me :?
> 
> See you all there I reckon
> 
> J & H
> 
> 
> 
> I will. I'll even give you a ride if your well behaved.
Click to expand...

John and well behaved just don't seem to go together


----------



## TTotal

NormStrm said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems I may be able to get there but as I am a "cancelled and no refund" will anyone talk to me :?
> 
> See you all there I reckon
> 
> J & H
> 
> 
> 
> I will. I'll even give you a ride if your well behaved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John and well behaved just don't seem to go together
Click to expand...

I shall take that on the chin Norm as it's you mate, no one else would have got away with it though :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck

Don't suppose i could make my mind up on the day if i wanted to go on the track or not? Then pay when im there?


----------



## Multiprocess

You can but it makes my life much easier if all paperwork is done before the day so we don't get any delays.


----------



## NormStrm

TTotal said:


> I shall take that on the chin Norm as it's you mate, no one else would have got away with it though :lol:


  you know I'm joshing  Great news that you can now make the day. The weather looks as though it could be topless track time as well 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee

NormStrm said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The weather looks as though it could be topless track time as well 8)
Click to expand...

So you will be taking the ladies round 8)


----------



## NormStrm

mighTy Tee said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The weather looks as though it could be topless track time as well 8)
> 
> 
> 
> So you will be taking the ladies round 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

But of course :wink:


----------



## TTotal

NormStrm said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The weather looks as though it could be topless track time as well 8)*
> 
> 
> 
> So you will be taking the ladies round 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But of course :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Who said that ? :roll:


----------



## badger5

genocidalduck said:


> badger5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hiya
> 
> tim has asked if his cheque has been received yet?
> I think you use PO box so its a bit slower?
> 
> Everything ok re his payment? (received hopefully ok by now)
> 
> cheers
> bill
> 
> PS... what is the noise limit on the day? (just got a 3" exhaust fitted and its a lot noisier than before. Tested it lunch time at 95db(A), usually 98db(A) days, sometimes 100db(A) though.
> 
> 
> 
> Castle Combe is 100 IIRC from their website
Click to expand...

hope its 100, as 98 is applied a lot of the time on club days and action days.
mine measured close to 98 (95 db(A) ).. static test, 3/4 full rpm 0.5mtr at 45 degrees to the tailpipe.

Dry forecast sounds good too.
excited. 
regards
bill


----------



## kmpowell

Well the inevitable has happened, resulting in Saturday being a no go for me. To say Iâ€™m pi*sed off would be an understatement. A long story which I wonâ€™t bore you with, but a whole catalogue of errors by the factory in Blackpool in the part being ordered, made and then supplied will potentially be leaving my car off the road to after Christmas, Iâ€™m f*cking fuming. :x

Hope you all have a good time, and the weather hold out for you.


----------



## jampott

kmpowell said:


> Well the inevitable has happened, resulting in Saturday being a no go for me. To say Iâ€™m pi*sed off would be an understatement. A long story which I wonâ€™t bore you with, but a whole catalogue of errors by the factory in Blackpool in the part being ordered, made and then supplied will potentially be leaving my car off the road to after Christmas, Iâ€™m f*cking fuming. :x
> 
> Hope you all have a good time, and the weather hold out for you.


That's TVR for you. If its any consolation, Audi are worse... Bad luck Kev, you'll have to come next year instead. Can you come along and watch?


----------



## scoTTy

Gutted for you Kev. I know you was itching to come. Would have been ideal place (largely empty track) to try it out. :?


----------



## KevtoTTy

Guys

I have just realised that this will be my third CC Track day on the same set of EBC reds. 

Question is - what is the minimum sort of thickness I need to make it through the day. :?

Alternatively I could carry on regrdless as some form of justification for a nice set of porkers for Xmas!!! 

Any advice would be welcome.

K


----------



## b3ves

kmpowell said:


> Well the inevitable has happened, resulting in Saturday being a no go for me. To say Iâ€™m pi*sed off would be an understatement. A long story which I wonâ€™t bore you with, but a whole catalogue of errors by the factory in Blackpool in the part being ordered, made and then supplied will potentially be leaving my car off the road to after Christmas, Iâ€™m f*cking fuming. :x
> 
> Hope you all have a good time, and the weather hold out for you.


Sorry it didn't work out. Hope you get it back soon


----------



## genocidalduck

Better late than never i suppose....Ordered it  . Now what is that smell :?


----------



## scoTTy

There's only one thing to be scared of and that's something that is fully within your control.

The risk is YOURSELF.

No one will make you go fast. No one will overtake in a dangerous manner (there will be a strict rule session before the event). No one will take the mickey out of anyone for their performance on the track.

We're all there for the same reason. Primarily to enjoy ourselves, to expereince our cars without the confines of traffic, road laws or policemen and to improve our own driving ability.

We're all in our road cars aka "our pride and joys" so everyone WILL have their sensible heads on. Any one not playing safely will be removed.

As I say, it's simply down to you what you do.

But having met you I'd be REALLY scared if I was you!!!! :lol:

Only joking :wink:


----------



## nutts

*Updated* It's not too late!!! Come on you know you want to try your car on a race track :roll: 

With 1/2 week to go before the trackday the payment status is as follows

We will have between 25 and 28 cars on the day 

*Paid in full*
Tim Gaywood Yes 
Norman Pyke Yes 
Paul Scott Yes 
Mark Leavy Yes 
Richard Taylor Yes 
Lisa Pugh Yes 
Rob Sharpe Yes 
Gary Lyford Yes
Rob Beves Yes
Duncan Bradford Yes
Simon Elman Yes
Clive Donaghue Yes 
Ben Heaver Yes
Darren Yeats Yes
Chris Michael Yes
Irving Caplan Yes
Bill Brockbank Yes
Garry Growns Yes
Mark Gregory Yes 
Ed Jackson Yes

*Waiting for FULL payment to clear.*
Kevin Totts
Tony Mullis

*Paying on the day*
Matt (Damons mate)

*Waiting for cheque for full payment.*
Tim (Bill Badger's mate).
Jamie Ponder

*Cancellations*
Nicky Bonfield Yes Cancelled. No refund. 
John Selman Yes Cancelled. May come along on the day...  Someone please talk to him  
Stuart Rowland Yes Cancelled. No refund.
Carl Whitwell Yes Cancelled. No refund.

*Deposit paid. No order in the shop for full payment.*
Sundeep Nischal Yes 
PAUL BLAND Yes

*Waiting for good weather... will pay on the day if coming*
darren larwood Deposit paid

Email reminders have been sent to everyone previously. Can people please pay now :?


----------



## badger5

sign in stuff on the day yea?
I guess I will know the sound limit then and prepare for 98db(A) as the low limit.

hope its dry (unlike now..)


----------



## nutts

Anyone who's payment hasn't cleared in time, just turn up and pay. We'll then cancel, return or rip up the original payment.


----------



## omen666

Need to add another, put down Wayne bringing a Caterham. Pay on the day.


----------



## omen666

Can't believe I am coming and just watching! Ah well next time.


----------



## kmpowell

... and the ever changing Saga from the TVR Factory takes a new twist! Another long story, but apparantly the TVR factory have taken their fingers out their lazy arses and sent my dealer the 'steering rack arm' required! They are supposed to recieve it late this afternoon or tommorow, so if they do recieve it, Saturday could well be back on all being well! 

If the past few days are anythign to go by, I'm not holding much hope, but I've got my fingers x'd never the less! :?


----------



## NormStrm

Multiprocess said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> What time do we have to be a CC for the briefing?
> 
> 
> 
> All details will be sent via email to all signed up participants tonight.
Click to expand...

Lee

Did the email go out ? as I didn't get it if you did.

Q. do we need to bring the full driving licence or just the credit card picture card bit ?

Norman


----------



## badger5

no email received here either.


----------



## mighTy Tee

No Email Either


----------



## scoTTy

kmpowell said:


> If the past few days are anythign to go by, I'm not holding much hope, but I've got my fingers x'd never the less! :?


Mine are crossed for you too. :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee

Email now received.

You say we should bring driving licence both parts. I have the old style licence - I assume this doesn't cause any problems?

Also I assume the Shell garage just down the road from CC is still there. (Bet they do good Optimax business every race/track day)

PS No helmet required (that must be a que for a rude comment from Tim)


----------



## Multiprocess

mighTy Tee said:


> Email now received.
> 
> You say we should bring driving licence both parts. I have the old style licence - I assume this doesn't cause any problems?
> 
> Also I assume the Shell garage just down the road from CC is still there. (Bet they do good Optimax business every race/track day)
> 
> PS No helmet required (that must be a que for a rude comment from Tim)


If you have the old style license then that is OK!

The Shell garage was still there a couple of weeks back, so fingers crossed!! :wink:

Can you please reply on the email regarding your helmet :wink:, so I have an email record please!


----------



## NaughTTy

Multiprocess said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> Also I assume the Shell garage just down the road from CC is still there. (Bet they do good Optimax business every race/track day)
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> The Shell garage was still there a couple of weeks back, so fingers crossed!! :wink:
Click to expand...

....

They were out of Optimax by 9:30am on Audi Driver International day :roll: :?


----------



## genocidalduck

Insurers have advised that in general, there is a 100/1 chance of crashing your car on a trackday; unfortunately their statistics show that this can reduce to 33/1 at Castle Combeâ€™s infamous Quarry Corner.

It is essential to lose speed by braking before turning into the approach to Quarry, the car will go light as it brows the hill and therefore heavy braking is likely to lock up some or all of the wheels creating an unplanned visit to our tyre wall.

:?

So how fast do you take this corner? Have any PS2/Xbox driving games that have Castle Combe?


----------



## scoTTy

genocidalduck said:


> So how fast do you take this corner?


It's more important how slow you take it :wink:


----------



## Lisa.

Ducky

I drove the track in Tim's S4 and was unaware of all the "risks" and scary bits. Don't worry it's fine, I just went as fast as I dared and hit the brake when I reached the first cone.

I'm more worried that my A4 isn't fast enough to keep up with everyone else on the track :?


----------



## genocidalduck

Lisa. said:


> Ducky
> 
> I drove the track in Tim's S4 and was unaware of all the "risks" and scary bits. Don't worry it's fine, I just went as fast as I could.
> 
> I'm more worried that my A4 isn't fast enough :?


If i was in Tim's car i wouldnt be worried about the scary bits


----------



## Lisa.

I edited my post! Laugh

I was more scared in Tim's car.

1. It isn't mine
2. It was much faster than my TT
3. I had been driving a LHD TT for 3 years and Tim's is RHD
4 Tim was sat next to me.
5. I was wearing a helmet in a car!
6 Tim was sat next to me.


----------



## jampott

Lisa. said:


> I edited my post! Laugh
> 
> I was more scared in Tim's car.
> 
> 1. It isn't mine
> 2. It was much faster than my TT
> 3. I had been driving a LHD TT for 3 years and Tim's is RHD
> 4 Tim was sat next to me.
> 5. I was wearing a helmet in a car!
> 6 Tim was sat next to me.


I'm twice as scary, obviously...


----------



## Lisa.

Did I mention that Tim was sat next to me?


----------



## Lisa.

Too right!

Brake Brake Brake BRAKE!!!!!!

Grin


----------



## genocidalduck

Lisa. said:


> I edited my post! Laugh
> 
> I was more scared in Tim's car.
> 
> 1. It isn't mine
> 2. It was much faster than my TT
> 3. I had been driving a LHD TT for 3 years and Tim's is RHD
> 4 Tim was sat next to me.
> 5. I was wearing a helmet in a car!
> 6 Tim was sat next to me.


Yeah Tim is a scary sight 

Ironic thing is i have a higher regard for a piece of metal than i do my life. Couldnt care if i crashed it, just as longs someone else would pick up the repair bill :? ........Beings that isnt going to happen. Hence my concerns. Once ive done a few slow laps and figured out where the corners are when to brake etc....I'll be fine


----------



## mighTy Tee

Lisa. said:


> Too right!
> 
> Brake Brake Brake BRAKE!!!!!!
> 
> Grin


Memo to self - dont follow Lisa as she is last of late brakers! 

Ducky - It is my first time in the driver seat, like you I am nervous but if the last TTOC track day is anything to go by then the driving standards/respect for others is conciderably higher than on (say) Audi International.


----------



## Lisa.

Am I the only female driver?


----------



## mighTy Tee

Lisa. said:


> Am I the only female driver?


I may let Julie drive.


----------



## kmpowell

suspension arm arrived and is fitted!  She is now at the dealers waiting for a wheel alignment check! All being well tommorow, I will be picking her up tommorow! .....

.... so without wishing to tempt fate.....somebody best send me the email too!


----------



## Rhod_TT

There's also a BP Garage with Ultimate unleaded if the shell garage it out of Optimax. A bit further drive though: toward Chippenham, round the ringroad to the south (i.e right at the roundabout by my old office - Avonrubber VMS), straight over the next roundabout then 2nd exit on the next one (by McDonalds), then straight over the next roundabout (Focus) and it's on your right - follow signs for Calne/Marlborough and you should go right past it.

And can I have the rules/regs e-mail too (r_armour at hotmail.com) as I may decide on the day since I'm so local?

Rhod


----------



## badger5

genocidalduck said:


> So how fast do you take this corner? Have any PS2/Xbox driving games that have Castle Combe?


slowly... and get a feel for the grip.
dont for gods sake dive into it without first getting used to it..

very fast approach up avon rise, cresting, turning, braking,,,, and then quarry.. The accident will have started well before quarry, thats just where you are likely to end up.

take it easy..


----------



## scoTTy

kmpowell said:


> .... so without wishing to tempt fate.....somebody best send me the email too!


Done. :wink:


----------



## badger5

email received.. thanks


----------



## b3ves

scoTTy said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... so without wishing to tempt fate.....somebody best send me the email too!
> 
> 
> 
> Done. :wink:
Click to expand...

I haven't received an email :?


----------



## scoTTy

Hopefully you have now. :wink:


----------



## R6B TT

Lisa. said:


> Am I the only female driver?


No, Nikki will be having a drive as a Birthday treat!


----------



## genocidalduck

No No No No No No No! Finished work last night with abit of a sore front woke up this morning with bloody ladyflu. Which isnt at all bad but if it turns into full blown manflu i'm not sure if i'll be able to make it :x FFS! A day of popping pills for me. Hopefully itll hold it off :x


----------



## Multiprocess

genocidalduck said:


> No No No No No No No! Finished work last night with abit of a sore front woke up this morning with bloody ladyflu. Which isnt at all bad but if it turns into full blown manflu i'm not sure if i'll be able to make it :x FFS! A day of popping pills for me. Hopefully itll hold it off :x


Are you sure it's not bird flu (chicken)!!!! :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck

Multiprocess said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> No No No No No No No! Finished work last night with abit of a sore front woke up this morning with bloody ladyflu. Which isnt at all bad but if it turns into full blown manflu i'm not sure if i'll be able to make it :x FFS! A day of popping pills for me. Hopefully itll hold it off :x
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure it's not bird flu (chicken)!!!! :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: Nope im bird enough to admit it if i was


----------



## Guest

I haven't received an email :?

as I can not seem to access the ttocshop I will be paying the balance on the day...


----------



## clived

Sundeep993 said:


> I haven't received an email :?
> 
> as I can not seem to access the ttocshop I will be paying the balance on the day...


Hi Sundeep - is the reason you can't access it because you've changed your email address?


----------



## nutts

You could also just ask for a new password :?


----------



## L7

Hate to say I won't be able to make this now regardless of the weather  sorry for letting the club down but Jo now has to work tomorow and I'll never find a crash helmet for my 3yo girly :?

I hope you all have a cracking day without incident and may the sun always be behind you. Feel free to spend my deposit on hot coffee's. 

Is there any other track days booked for warmer times ? if so I'll defo be putting my name down for one of these (and turning up :roll: )

All the best Darren.


----------



## Wak

Lisa. said:


> Am I the only female driver?


I think you'll find some of the blokes will drive like girlies! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## omen666

Wak said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only female driver?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'll find some of the blokes will drive like girlies! :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Speak for yourself Wak!


----------



## genocidalduck

Wak said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only female driver?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'll find some of the blokes will drive like girlies! :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I was hoping there would be another girlie so at least i would get to actually pass someone on the track


----------



## kmpowell

L7 said:


> Hate to say I won't be able to make this now regardless of the weather  sorry for letting the club down but Jo now has to work tomorow and I'll never find a crash helmet for my 3yo girly :?


I'm sure there are people who would gladly look after and entertain your little 'un when youa re out on the track?


----------



## Guest

clived said:


> Sundeep993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't received an email :?
> 
> as I can not seem to access the ttocshop I will be paying the balance on the day...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sundeep - is the reason you can't access it because you've changed your email address?
Click to expand...

same email, but phone email system doesn't always work on a secure connection.....

so not to worry before I bring out the smiley crew...

all I need to know is briefing time and start time, obviously I bring a helmet and driving licence and will there be indemnity forms available to sign on the day..

regards


----------



## Multiprocess

Sundeep993 said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundeep993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't received an email :?
> 
> as I can not seem to access the ttocshop I will be paying the balance on the day...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sundeep - is the reason you can't access it because you've changed your email address?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same email, but phone email system doesn't always work on a secure connection.....
> 
> so not to worry before I bring out the smiley crew...
> 
> all I need to know is briefing time and start time, obviously I bring a helmet and driving licence and will there be indemnity forms available to sign on the day..
> 
> regards
Click to expand...

No problem Sundeep.

8:00 signing on, briefing 8:30 approx, driving time starts @ 9:00.

Idemnity forms will be available to sign on the day.

See you tomorrow.

And Darren, there will be plenty of people around to look after your girl as Kev says, so come on, don't be shy!!! :wink:


----------



## t7

Multiprocess said:


> And Darren, there will be plenty of people around to look after your girl as Kev says, so come on, don't be shy!!! :wink:


I will officially volunteer if that helps?

Lou


----------



## Wak

kmpowell said:


> L7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to say I won't be able to make this now regardless of the weather  sorry for letting the club down but Jo now has to work tomorow and I'll never find a crash helmet for my 3yo girly :?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are people who would gladly look after and entertain your little 'un when youa re out on the track?
Click to expand...

When you have kids one day you'll understand! :roll: 
:lol:


----------



## kmpowell

Well it's game over for me tommorow i'm afraid. So near yet so far. 

Just had a call from my dealer to say that they had trouble with the final alignment check, upon investigation they found the rear shock wasn't responding back into place when pushed. So they think the shock might be bent (although it's not visible to the eye), and they want to investigate fully. I Won't get the car back now til next week.


----------



## KevtoTTy

kmpowell said:


> Well it's game over for me tommorow i'm afraid. So near yet so far.
> 
> Just had a call from my dealer to say that they had trouble with the final alignment check, upon investigation they found the rear shock wasn't responding back into place when pushed. So they think the shock might be bent (although it's not visible to the eye), and they want to investigate fully. I Won't get the car back now til next week.


Thats a bummer Kev, I amongst others would have loved to have heard / seen yours on the track. Hopefully there will be another February TTOC day

Kev


----------



## tdk

Well, I spoke to Audi about taking the loan QS on the track, but unfortunately they wouldn't sanction it as it isn't specifically insured for track days. 

I'm going to try and come along for the day as a spectator anyway. If I make it I'll bring my camera mounting bracket with me if anyone wants to use it to get a few laps of video footage? Drop me a PM with a mobile number and I can call you if / when I get there. 

Thanks for the various offers of passenger rides!

Simon.


----------



## omen666

I will be bringing a single cup holder, an arm rest (black leather) and a Sportec Short Shift if anyone wants to purchase at very good prices.


----------



## omen666

Lee

Put me down for a track place, I'll risk it in the new car....


----------



## KevtoTTy

omen666 said:


> Lee
> 
> Put me down for a track place, I'll risk it in the new car....


What car?


----------



## omen666

See you in the morning Kev :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess

omen666 said:


> Lee
> 
> Put me down for a track place, I'll risk it in the new car....


Done! :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee

We had to leave early because of my work Xmas Party :?

However had an excellent day, well done to Lee for organising it, the weather was kind and IMO everyone drove sensibly.

Loved the spin by the Silver Seat.


----------



## genocidalduck

Hey hey! Great day guys [smiley=thumbsup.gif] . So whens the next one 

Norm if you wondered where i disapeared to in a hurry....It was due to a imminent water leak 

Nice to meet everyone that ive not met before  Good guys/girls

Thanks for organising this, im just glad i didnt miss it.


----------



## R6B TT

An excellent day - and great to meet old and new friends again! Thoroughly enjoyed the track and the organisation, and a very good lunch not the usual Burger and Chips fodder.

I was amazed to find from the mileometer that I and Nikki had covered over 90 track miles today  and I'm sure others covered more.

Nice to see Damon thoroughly 'testing' the MTM & Millteked 500 bhp RS6 Avant he picked up from the dealers this morning - and thanks Tim for the ride in the Big Blue Bus!

Oh and Rob - you have created a serious M3 itch!


----------



## DGW131

R6B TT said:


> An excellent day - and great to meet old and new friends again! Thoroughly enjoyed the track and the organisation, and a very good lunch not the usual Burger and Chips fodder.
> 
> I was amazed to find from the mileometer that I and Nikki had covered over 90 track miles today  and I'm sure others covered more.
> 
> Nice to see Damon thoroughly 'testing' the MTM & Millteked 500 bhp *RS6 Avant he picked up from the dealers this morning *- and thanks Tim for the ride in the Big Blue Bus!
> 
> Oh and Rob - you have created a serious M3 itch!


the cat is out of the bag :wink:


----------



## BAMTT

R6B TT said:


> An excellent day - and great to meet old and new friends again! Thoroughly enjoyed the track and the organisation, and a very good lunch not the usual Burger and Chips fodder.
> 
> I was amazed to find from the mileometer that I and Nikki had covered over 90 track miles today  and I'm sure others covered more.
> 
> Nice to see Damon thoroughly 'testing' the MTM & Millteked 500 bhp RS6 Avant he picked up from the dealers this morning - and thanks Tim for the ride in the Big Blue Bus!
> 
> Oh and Rob - you have created a serious M3 itch!


Pah 500 bhp it's not big and its not clever...................

Ok so actually it is, now where the smily for jealous


----------



## genocidalduck

BAMTT said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> An excellent day - and great to meet old and new friends again! Thoroughly enjoyed the track and the organisation, and a very good lunch not the usual Burger and Chips fodder.
> 
> I was amazed to find from the mileometer that I and Nikki had covered over 90 track miles today  and I'm sure others covered more.
> 
> Nice to see Damon thoroughly 'testing' the MTM & Millteked 500 bhp RS6 Avant he picked up from the dealers this morning - and thanks Tim for the ride in the Big Blue Bus!
> 
> Oh and Rob - you have created a serious M3 itch!
> 
> 
> 
> Pah 500 bhp it's not big and its not clever...................
> 
> Ok so actually it is, now where the smily for jealous
Click to expand...

:mrgreen:


----------



## R6B TT

Oops did I spill the beans 

Question is - where is Mr Demon's new car or Scotty and Clive are looking for their money!


----------



## genocidalduck

R6B TT said:


> Nice to see Damon thoroughly 'testing' the MTM & Millteked 500 bhp RS6 Avant he picked up from the dealers this morning - and thanks Tim for the ride in the Big Blue Bus!
> 
> !


Loved the sound of it......Reminded me of the spaceships in the new star wars films. 

The CSL sounds awesome when it went past me i almost wet myself


----------



## tdk

Here are a few photos that I took during the afternoon...



































































































































































Simon.


----------



## R6B TT

Simon - you were there - I would have liked to say Hi!

Who was driving the Black TTR with the roof down ?


----------



## tdk

R6B TT said:


> Simon - you were there - I would have liked to say Hi!


I was indeed, but I only arrived at lunchtime and didn't track my car. I spent some time wandering around talking to people, but we must have missed bumping into one another! 



> Who was driving the Black TTR with the roof down ?


I have no idea, but from the looks of the photo it was Darth Vader! :lol:

Simon.


----------



## scoTTy

Lee,

Another top day! Many thanks.

My plans to drive up to Donington with Omen666 fell flat when as we drove to the petrol station I could hear metal on metal. I made a very caution 120 journey home (passing Irvine, I couldn't have stopped even if I'd seen him in time, whose clutch had finally gone) and after having a look, I have the inside offside pad down to zero and the outside off side still looking like new.

Really gutted to miss Donington as I was also lined up with a few full on laps as a passenger in the new RS4.

Today helped soften the blow.


----------



## genocidalduck

scoTTy said:


> No one will make you go fast. No one will overtake in a dangerous manner (there will be a strict rule session before the event).* No one will take the mickey out of anyone for their performance on the track.*


hmmmmm :roll:


----------



## Chip_iTT

Not being able to track my car due to an early clutch problem (glad to hear you got home OK Scotty, sounds like a stuck caliper piston) I tried my hand a taking some photos at Camp with my new telephoto lens.... this is the first time i used the lens and only the second outing for the camera (EOS 350D) since i got it... so they aren't up to Simon's (tdk) standards but these are the best of them.... the other 219 are out of focus... I haven't quite figured out this camera and lens combo yet...

Any one who wants the original 8mp pics, just email me


----------



## NormStrm

Yet another excellent Multiprocess production [smiley=dude.gif] many thanks for organising and arranging the weather so I could have the roof down ALL day 8)

Great to see everyone, and my mate Clive says thanks for making him feel so welcome.



genocidalduck said:


> Norm if you wondered where i disapeared to in a hurry....It was due to a imminent water leak


  did wonder as it was a tad foggy, but assumed you knew your way home anyway. Or you could always call for a cab :wink:

*tdk *stunning picture as always 8)



scoTTy said:


> I have the inside offside pad down to zero and the outside off side still looking like new.


scoTTy sorry to hear the pad has worn right down hopefully not damaged the disc - I guess you'll not take me out again after Snetterton and now Castle Combe


----------



## Guest

cheers Lee for another interesting day.... 

managed to clock 140 miles on track in my 8 sessions (and more petrol than I would care to recall!) , and that was even with my low brake pad warning light coming on after 2 laps  so I then spend the next 70 or so laps braking much earlier which at least gave the ABS a rest ! (why does it always happen on a track day!) although wondering if I would ever run out of brakes... thank god for porsche over-engineering !

regards to Richard (hope the tips helped!) , Irving, Wak (don't forget the keep those porsche drilled brake discs clear of brake dust ! and remember the secret of cooling!) and Rhod (for that epic 16 lapper, which we will have to await wak's video footage!) for being brave enough to travel out with me ! glad you have had fun..

even with the bumps of the start/finish straight of castle coombe. . . . see what I mean scotty about how much weight movement in the rear of a 993 !

although missed out on a lap in the CSL, next time we can finally trade experiences!

catch you all next time....


----------



## nutts

Loz180 said:


> Not wanting to put a dampener on things but,
> 
> December??
> 
> Seems a little risky with the weather does it not?
> 
> I saw some audi club track days on here at some more "appropriate" times of the year... Are we still pursuing those?
> 
> Loz


How wrong can a person be   

Dry track, sun, and cold for added oooooomph 8) 

We are planning a warm weather trackday and another Dec trackday for 2006. We are hoping to move the Dec one a little more northerly to try and tempt some of the waxers & polishers to give it a go


----------



## Wak

Well done Lee,

A great day, I did keep it easy used half the petrol I would normally use and my tyres and brakes are in good shape.

Thanks for the ride Sundeep, have to say even with the brake pad light on, the braking performance of 4 Porsche calipers is phenominal.

Your car is running really well and the handling mods look good, I have lots of footage to edit through.

Should get some good stuff out of it but am knackered now.

Seeing Chip_iTT broken down was a sad sight, but we all skipped the motorway exit and went round to stop and check he was ok. (Hope you sort it out with the RAC)


----------



## scoTTy

genocidalduck said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one will make you go fast. No one will overtake in a dangerous manner (there will be a strict rule session before the event).* No one will take the mickey out of anyone for their performance on the track.*
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm :roll:
Click to expand...

Doh! I forgot to mention that we make an exception for ducks!! :lol: 



Chip_iTT said:


> glad to hear you got home OK Scotty, sounds like a stuck caliper piston)


Yep. I'm wondering if it wasn't pushed in square at the last change. 

Glad to see you was home by 22:00 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



Norm_the_brake_killer said:


> scoTTy sorry to hear the pad has worn right down hopefully not damaged the disc - I guess you'll not take me out again after Snetterton and now Castle Combe


Fortunately the disk is ok. Phew!! It'll teach me to be more observant. Since I had these pads fitted I thought that they were poor to start with due to being sport pads and needing warming up. It seems there was actually a mechanical problem.

Norm - you can be ballast any time! :wink:

p.s. You're mate was a top bloke. He seemed to enjoy his day! 



Sundeep993_shaking_that_ass said:


> even with the bumps of the start/finish straight of castle coombe. . . . see what I mean scotty about how much weight movement in the rear of a 993 !


When I was following and filming you I was surprised to see it shift so much. The worst place was after the home straight on the fast right!! I'll see if I can edit a piece of the footage (I've not reviewed it yet) and I'll post it up.


----------



## genocidalduck

nutts said:


> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not wanting to put a dampener on things but,
> 
> December??
> 
> Seems a little risky with the weather does it not?
> 
> I saw some audi club track days on here at some more "appropriate" times of the year... Are we still pursuing those?
> 
> Loz
> 
> 
> 
> How wrong can a person be
> 
> Dry track, sun, and cold for added oooooomph 8)
> 
> We are planning a warm weather trackday and another Dec trackday for 2006. We are hoping to move the Dec one a little more northerly to try and tempt some of the waxers & polishers to give it a go
Click to expand...

I actually thought December was a good time for a track day...Not that i know much about tracking but because of how often i have to drive on the roads. I always notice that November and December are often pretty dry months. However i did prefer the track in the morning when it was abit greasy. Due to the slower speeds if gave me abit of time to get used to the track and more time to correct any drift/sliding etc. Once the track was dry any slide at faster speeds was abit hair raising.

Can't believe i was being such a baby before hand. Can't believe how polite everyone was on the track. Could have driven round at 10mph and i dont think anyone would have raised an eyebrow. Very good day. If youve not don't it before do it. You will NOT regret it!


----------



## b3ves

tdk said:


> Here are a few photos that I took during the afternoon...
> 
> Simon.


Terrific photos from a terrific day. Simon, did you get any shots of my car - the grey BMW? It was my first time on the track with it and I'm keen to get a different sig pick to the advert for Swissol below 

Cheers
Rob

PS. Well done Lee - again!!!!


----------



## Rhod_TT

Few more pics people (from about 10am). Oh and a couple of vids of some of the Other Marques.


















































































Larger ones available if you PM me your e-mail address

Video clips:
http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/rhodriarmour ... CT0575.MOV (993 -5.5Mb) Thanks for the passenger rides Sundeep. Twas wicked.
http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/rhodriarmour ... CT0578.MOV (M3 CSL - 8Mb)


----------



## DuncS3

Yet another great TT track day, and again, thanks to Lee for organising - I'm looking forward to the next one!

Dunc


----------



## genocidalduck

No pics of my car [smiley=bigcry.gif] .........I must have been driving to fast :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tdk

b3ves said:


> Terrific photos from a terrific day. Simon, did you get any shots of my car - the grey BMW?


I'm afraid not. 
I had planned on getting a few shots of your car during the final session, but by the time I had changed lenses and got back to the side of the track you were just coming off. One more lap and I would have had some shots, but unfortunately you didn't go back out.

Your car looked and sounded great! It was interesting to follow you around in the passenger seat of Damon's RS6 - it bought back fond memories of my E46 M3 that I owned a few years back and taking it round the Nurburgring. 

Simon.


----------



## Guest

Sundeep993 said:


> even with the bumps of the start/finish straight of castle coombe. . . . see what I mean scotty about how much weight movement in the rear of a 993 !


When I was following and filming you I was surprised to see it shift so much. The worst place was after the home straight on the fast right!! I'll see if I can edit a piece of the footage (I've not reviewed it yet) and I'll post it up.[/quote]

that's why a lot of the 996 GT3 RS owners don't like CC because of the bumps on the start/finish straight and considering that my set up is very normal for a 993

Mighty_Tee, so it wasn't me flashing my headlamps, that was my car bounching up and down on the bumps !


----------



## badger5

Great day, open pitlane.. good format, relaxed.. dry, sunny later... top day.

nice relaxing run round for me.. good test of new motor and no abs on car... Some work to do getting the brake balance sorted. Cracked my AP's which was expected and flatted my nsf into camp a little.. Woops.
New engine working well, exposed the odd glitch but minor in the scheme of things.

Tim's ibiza was ballistic from the short view I saw of it.. sadly did'nt end on track at the same time following his spin.. YIKES!... how lucky not to meet armco on that section. Bumpy as heck... when travelling at high speed with high power.. skipping about. Need some of you guys 4wd slipped in.. 400+bhp in fwd with firm springing @ Combe makes for a lively little ride.

Enjoyed the day.
thanks for organising it.


----------



## KevtoTTy

Any pictures of a blue V6 anyone?


----------



## genocidalduck

I at least know that Norm got some footage of me........Getting over taken by a silver seat  ............It was a bloody fast Seat though


----------



## clived

A little late to the "great day" party, but, what a great day! 

Only my 3rd track day and the first one that I felt completely comfortable - not scared by the newness of it all, not overconfident - just perfect for starting to explore a new car (and realising it has a lot more to give than I asked of it!).

Thanks to everyone for making it so enjoyable!


----------



## KevtoTTy

Guys (particularly Clive) and girls

For the record I would like to apologise for the fact that on more than one occasion I failed to observe the rule of 'No overtaking in the breaking zone / going into a bend'.

Kev


----------



## NormStrm

genocidalduck said:


> I at least know that Norm got some footage of me........Getting over taken by a silver seat  ............It was a bloody fast Seat though


I'm just checking what footage I got :wink: Watch this space


----------



## jog

Another great day. Thanks to all, especially Lee. My car seemed to be the quickest it has ever been around combe which made the day even more exciting.
Thanks to Kev for sharing the video tasks (pads will be with you soon).
I will post some pictures soon.


----------



## clived

kevtoTTy said:


> Guys (particularly Clive) and girls
> 
> For the record I would like to apologise for the fact that on more than one occasion I failed to observe the rule of 'No overtaking in the breaking zone / going into a bend'.
> 
> Kev


Ironically, if anyone had taken a picture, it would have looked great, particularly with all four of us in the corner ;-) So long as I get a nice high-res still from the video..... ;-)

Seriously, I think the important points are that a) there wasn't any danger - we'd seen you and were going fairly slowly, which meant you were in control at all times, even if it was a bit of a surprise! and b) you knew you'd done it, and were good enough to acknowledge it at the time rather than just brush it off AND showed very clearly later in the day that you'd learnt from the earlier experience - perfect manners


----------



## Chip_iTT

FYI, there was some discussions of lap records at CC.... and we were lapping in the 1'30s or so... the actual absolute record as far as I've been able to ascertain is 1'03.389 in a B6 class sports car while for comparison the Porsche trophy racers get close to 1'08.7... so we have a long way to go yet... I'm not sure what those Ibiza's were actually doing but they were astoundingly quick...


----------



## NormStrm

NormStrm said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I at least know that Norm got some footage of me........Getting over taken by a silver seat  ............It was a bloody fast Seat though
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just checking what footage I got :wink: Watch this space
Click to expand...

There you go Jamie, you on your 1st track day 8)

http://www.filefactory.com/get/f.php?f= ... 7c2cad6f49

Also worth pointing out that we were told that the guy driving the Silver Seat with 400bhp or so holds the track record for Castle Combe when he was driving a Peugeot 205. I assume mega modified :wink:

Norman


----------



## genocidalduck

NormStrm said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I at least know that Norm got some footage of me........Getting over taken by a silver seat  ............It was a bloody fast Seat though
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just checking what footage I got :wink: Watch this space
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go Jamie, you on your 1st track day 8)
> 
> http://www.filefactory.com/get/f.php?f= ... 7c2cad6f49
> 
> Also worth pointing out that we were told that the guy driving the Silver Seat with 400bhp or so holds the track record for Castle Combe when he was driving a Peugeot 205. I assume mega modified :wink:
> 
> Norman
Click to expand...

I cant get it to work on the media player[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## R6B TT

genocidalduck said:


> I at least know that Norm got some footage of me........Getting over taken by a silver seat  ............It was a bloody fast Seat though


I timed the Yellow Ibiza (Badger Bill) at 1-14 to 1-18, didn't manage to time the silver one, as when I started to he did these spinning things around Folly :roll:


----------



## Chip_iTT

NormStrm said:


> Also worth pointing out that we were told that the guy driving the Silver Seat with 400bhp or so holds the track record for Castle Combe when he was driving a Peugeot 205. I assume mega modified :wink:
> 
> Norman


Norm, thats what we were told and I didnt say anything at the time because i didnt know better... but that's what made me do some research... now I'm not doubting anyone's beliefs here but clearly the class of car matters... the best time I can find on record for a Peugeot 205GTI in the Class B saloon car c'ship is by Tim Hanlon in 1'16.947 so I'll accept he may be the quickest in class B (1400 - 1800cc) and clearly that 205 can shift... but that isnt the track lap record by a long way...

http://www.brscc.co.uk/championships/re ... 202005.pdf


----------



## NormStrm

genocidalduck said:


> I cant get it to work on the media player[smiley=bigcry.gif]


Have you been able to download the 5.85MB file ? It's a vcd, mpeg1 so should play with most players.

If not I've sent you a PM.

Norman


----------



## genocidalduck

NormStrm said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant get it to work on the media player[smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been able to download the 5.85MB file ? It's a vcd, mpeg1 so should play with most players.
> 
> If not I've sent you a PM.
> 
> Norman
Click to expand...

Thanks norman.....Working now....Shame i was on my warm down lap  Would have had the seat otherwise 

Thanks again..........Really doesnt look that fast watching the video compared to when your in the car.


----------



## b3ves

R6B TT said:


> Oh and Rob - you have created a serious M3 itch!





genocidalduck said:


> The CSL sounds awesome when it went past me i almost wet myself





Rhod_TT said:


> Oh and a couple of vids of some of the Other Marques.
> http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/rhodriarmour ... CT0578.MOV (M3 CSL - 8Mb)


I still can't get over just how good my car was to drive on the track. I love it and now I've heard it on the video, I love it even more!!! It was just SO easy to drive quickly and the brakes (admittedly with BMW-approved Pagid uprated pads) were just superb.

Now looking forward to a late springtime trip to the Nurburgring - will post potential dates as soon as they are published in February.


----------



## NormStrm

The few vid clips I captured :-

Your file duck_silver_seat_vcd.mpg of size 5.712 MB has been uploaded! 
Your download url:
http://media.putfile.com/duck_silver_seat_vcd

Your file S4_993_TTR_S4A_vcd.mpg of size 3.584 MB has been uploaded! 
Your download url:
http://media.putfile.com/S4_993_TTR_S4A_vcd

Your file various_vcd.mpg of size 2.261 MB has been uploaded! 
Your download url:
http://media.putfile.com/various_vcd

Your file silver_seat_vcd.mpg of size 2.07 MB has been uploaded! 
Your download url:
http://media.putfile.com/silver_seat_vcd

Your file 993_S4_TTR_S4A_vcd.mpg of size 2.046 MB has been uploaded! 
Your download url:
http://media.putfile.com/993_S4_TTR_S4A_vcd

Your file volvo_vcd.mpg of size 1.76 MB has been uploaded! 
Your download url:
http://media.putfile.com/volvo_vcd

Your file nutts_pit_lane.mpg of size 1.556 MB has been uploaded! 
Your download url:
http://media.putfile.com/nutts_pit_lane

Hope you are able to download OK, if not I'll have to find another place to host them.

Norman


----------



## MrL

R6B TT said:


> Who was driving the Black TTR with the roof down ?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea, but from the looks of the photo it was Darth Vader! :lol:
> 
> Simon.
Click to expand...

It was me - The Original Stig !! 8)

Not really, although apparently I did lap quicker than The New Stig did (OK - he was in a diesel Astra :wink: )

It was a brilliant day and I really enjoyed meeting everyone. 
Thanks to all for the effort put in to organising the event, see you all at another Track Day next year !

Mr L


----------



## badger5

Chip_iTT said:


> FYI, there was some discussions of lap records at CC.... and we were lapping in the 1'30s or so... the actual absolute record as far as I've been able to ascertain is 1'03.389 in a B6 class sports car while for comparison the Porsche trophy racers get close to 1'08.7... so we have a long way to go yet... I'm not sure what those Ibiza's were actually doing but they were astoundingly quick...


Tim was mid 1m18s laps and I was mid to high 1m19s laps exploring my new engine and non abs brake bias... *cough* which needs some work.. LOL, after much locking up. Cracked disks now so that contributed to the grabbing that was occuring.. pleased with the times for the day and at the commitment I was at. nice and easy learning the new motor and setup. Great test, shown me what next steps I should take. A couple of issues appeared but all fixable. Was a good day.
1m22s laps are what I used to curculate at in my old 16v t'bodies VW Jetta... (with sticky road legal tyres)


----------



## badger5

Chip_iTT said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also worth pointing out that we were told that the guy driving the Silver Seat with 400bhp or so holds the track record for Castle Combe when he was driving a Peugeot 205. I assume mega modified :wink:
> 
> Norman
> 
> 
> 
> Norm, thats what we were told and I didnt say anything at the time because i didnt know better... but that's what made me do some research... now I'm not doubting anyone's beliefs here but clearly the class of car matters... the best time I can find on record for a Peugeot 205GTI in the Class B saloon car c'ship is by Tim Hanlon in 1'16.947 so I'll accept he may be the quickest in class B (1400 - 1800cc) and clearly that 205 can shift... but that isnt the track lap record by a long way...
> 
> http://www.brscc.co.uk/championships/re ... 202005.pdf
Click to expand...

Who said track lap record holder?? cos they are a bit confused me thinks. :wink:

Class B lap record holder.. which is Tim, now has silver ibiza for next years c'ship. The 1m16.9s record is amazing for a class B car, and seems to have been a freak of nature & conditions... a well rubbered up combe following an F3 race apparently, and never again got close to it. He can drive fast tho I think, is the point.
Different track records for various classes of car..


----------



## head_ed

Fantasic day!!

Only just got back to a computer but had to say thanks to everyone who made it such a god day & especially Tim & Rob. A bunch of laps in the big blue bus followed by the CSL meant I didn't stop grinning all the way home & neither did the g/f.

Can't wait for th next one when maybe I can go out myself 

Mart.


----------



## L7

Glad to see that everyone had a great day 8)

Thanks for all the kind offers for looking after Imo, but at 3.5yo she's at that manic stage where one minute she's an [smiley=wings.gif] and the next she's [smiley=devil.gif] :lol: :lol: also with no roof or heater I think she might have been a little ice cube by the time we arrived from Devon.

I will keep an eye open for the summer one as I spent saturday driving the tdi Q around trying not to think about the Spider  I know combe would have been an ideal testing ground for me and it.

Cheers Darren.


----------



## Lisa.

Just back after a weekend of driving Worcester> Hatfield> Castle Combe> Hatfield> Worcester so all in all including the track miles 550-600 miles!

Fabulous day again, much my preferred type of "meet", chatting, eating, laughing, driving and such in glorious winter sun!

I had a great time on the track and wasn't nervous at all, everyone took the day as it should be, friendly and just a little competitive but not at all intimidating. I really enjoyed my time on the track and think I took the cab to it's limits. I would have loved to have done it in my TT if I still had that.

A special thanks to Rob (B3ves) who allowed me a passenger ride in his M3, all I can say is WOW! Awesome  
Great to be able to put faces to names, TerriTT you really made me smile.
Even met a new face with a name not on the forum who didn't normally socialise with forum "freaks" but hey ho, we hope we at least made him feel welcome and he enjoyed his day with us weirdos. :wink:

Thanks to everyone involved in the organising, roll on the next one!!!


----------



## NaughTTy

Really wish I could have made this event - unfortunately circumstances conspired against me 



Lisa. said:


> Even met a new face with a name not on the forum who didn't normally socialise with forum "freaks" but hey ho, we hope we at least made him feel welcome and he enjoyed his day with us weirdos. :wink: quote]
> 
> Hey Lisa - was this a guy called Steve by any chance? I've had one or two e-mails back and forth with a guy who was interested in attending as a spectator but wasn't sure if he'd be welcome :roll:


----------



## badger5

NormStrm said:


> The few vid clips I captured :-
> 
> Your file duck_silver_seat_vcd.mpg of size 5.712 MB has been uploaded!
> Your download url:
> http://www.filefactory.com/get/f.php?f= ... 7c2cad6f49
> Hope you are able to download OK, if not I'll have to find another place to host them.
> 
> Norman


any chance I could gte the ibiza one... the download does'nt work for me.. "file not available" message


----------



## NormStrm

badger5 said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> 
> The few vid clips I captured :-
> 
> Your file duck_silver_seat_vcd.mpg of size 5.712 MB has been uploaded!
> Your download url:
> http://www.filefactory.com/get/f.php?f= ... 7c2cad6f49
> Hope you are able to download OK, if not I'll have to find another place to host them.
> 
> Norman
> 
> 
> 
> any chance I could gte the ibiza one... the download does'nt work for me.. "file not available" message
Click to expand...

What a useless file hosting site only uploaded last night and now the file has gone. I'll see if I can find another site to upload to if not drop me your address and I can drop you a copy in the post on a cd if that helps.

Cheers

Norman


----------



## NormStrm

All attendees on Saturday.

A Special Thanks From Clive K (Mr Magoo) - Re- TT Owners Club Track Day Castle Combe 10 December 2005

I would like to express a massive thanks to everyone who took part at the Track Day at Castle Combe last Saturday 10 December. It was a fantastic experience just to be a passenger and soak-up the speed and superb driving skills of my best friend Norm P and also with Scotty and Clive D. I always knew Norm was good, but now I know how good he really is. Well I am biased coz he's my mate. A special mention has to go to Scotty for my session on the track with him. He says his car flatters him, but I am not buying that at all. He made it look so easy and his car danced to his tune on every lap.

The entertainment award has to go to Jamie not for his driving and that was pretty cool, but for his banter and personality in the Pits area. He is a ray of sunshine, but only he could get a water bottle stuck near his feet as he sped around the Track.

I feel that I have had the best racing experience and that's down to all of you guys and gals. I can only dream of driving the way you all can as I do not have good eyesight. What I can now say that is you guys put me as close as it gets to actually being behind the wheel and that I really appreciate and will always treasure.

So once again thank you so much - you have made Mr Magoo a very happy man.

I wish you all a very happy Christmas and a lucky new year and maybe I will see you all again one day.

Cheers

Clive K


----------



## scoTTy

Norm - he's a top bloke (not because of what he said above!! :roll: ). He's more than welcome to hitch a ride at any trackday I do.

He's a good laugh and he's got some serious bottle. To go around a fast track like Combe with partial vision is very brave. He said that he couldn't always get his bearings! I can't imagine what it's like to be thrown around in a car without knowing which way someones about to hurl the car.

Fair play to him ! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck

I agree with Scotty he really was a top genuine guy.. Liked him alot. Even if he wouldnt let me take him round the track  My driving wasnt that bad was it..........Norm what was you telling him as you was following me :x :wink:  He could have kept the bit about the bottle to himself  :lol:

Hope to meet him again sometime soon. Tell Clive i said hi


----------



## omen666

A couple of videos...more to follow

RS6 Avant with Milltek, nice V8 noise...

http://homepage.mac.com/dcurtis666/iMovieTheater48.html

M3 CSL wailing as it went like a Banshee

http://homepage.mac.com/dcurtis666/iMovieTheater49.html


----------



## thehornster

omen666 said:


> A couple of videos...more to follow
> 
> RS6 Avant with Milltek, nice V8 noise...
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/dcurtis666/iMovieTheater48.html
> 
> M3 CSL wailing as it went like a Banshee
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/dcurtis666/iMovieTheater49.html


Jesus those gave me goosebumps and a blown subwoofer!  :lol:

Gutted i couldn't come.Was gonna hitch a ride with jamie but work got it the way.Maybe next time  :wink:


----------



## badger5

NormStrm said:


> badger5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> 
> The few vid clips I captured :-
> 
> Your file duck_silver_seat_vcd.mpg of size 5.712 MB has been uploaded!
> Your download url:
> http://www.filefactory.com/get/f.php?f= ... 7c2cad6f49
> Hope you are able to download OK, if not I'll have to find another place to host them.
> 
> Norman
> 
> 
> 
> any chance I could gte the ibiza one... the download does'nt work for me.. "file not available" message
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a useless file hosting site only uploaded last night and now the file has gone. I'll see if I can find another site to upload to if not drop me your address and I can drop you a copy in the post on a cd if that helps.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Norman
Click to expand...

Thanks Norman.... would be well handy to see it if possible.
CD by post would be ace.. and greatfully received if you cant find another host. I'll send ya address.
thankyou


----------



## omen666

More video.....

RS6 laps of CC. Sound starts at 1 minute and dips out a bit to mute conversation between myself and passenger (don't have a bleep machine :lol: )

Looks slow on the video but it wasn't, we got 135mph into Avon.

45mb so best download from

http://homepage.mac.com/dcurtis666/FileSharing52.html

Or watch it online at

http://homepage.mac.com/dcurtis666/iMovieTheater53.html


----------



## NormStrm

I've updated the original posting with new location for files.



> The few vid clips I captured :-
> 
> Your file duck_silver_seat_vcd.mpg of size 5.712 MB has been uploaded!
> Your download url:
> http://media.putfile.com/duck_silver_seat_vcd
> 
> Your file S4_993_TTR_S4A_vcd.mpg of size 3.584 MB has been uploaded!
> Your download url:
> http://media.putfile.com/S4_993_TTR_S4A_vcd
> 
> Your file various_vcd.mpg of size 2.261 MB has been uploaded!
> Your download url:
> http://media.putfile.com/various_vcd
> 
> Your file silver_seat_vcd.mpg of size 2.07 MB has been uploaded!
> Your download url:
> http://media.putfile.com/silver_seat_vcd
> 
> Your file 993_S4_TTR_S4A_vcd.mpg of size 2.046 MB has been uploaded!
> Your download url:
> http://media.putfile.com/993_S4_TTR_S4A_vcd
> 
> Your file volvo_vcd.mpg of size 1.76 MB has been uploaded!
> Your download url:
> http://media.putfile.com/volvo_vcd
> 
> Your file nutts_pit_lane.mpg of size 1.556 MB has been uploaded!
> Your download url:
> http://media.putfile.com/nutts_pit_lane
> 
> Hope you are able to download OK, if not I'll have to find another place to host them.


Fingers crossed you will be able to down load now.

Norman


----------



## genocidalduck

Yep much better Norman [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## scoTTy

As some of you know at Castle Combe I spent some of my time filming people (since I had the camera mount etc). Here are some videos from the footage.

(Just click the link as they're on hosted on Google and will stream)

including Euro tours, previous Castle Combe day, skin pan, Vmax, etc


----------



## NormStrm

scoTTy

Many thanks for taking to time to post the vids brings back superb memories 

I'll have to check them all out [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Norman


----------



## omen666

Thanks Paul!!!  :lol: :lol: :lol:

Enjoyed the 'moment'.

Looking forward to Feb's day there, think I can get a couple of secs a lap quicker and keep it on the track this time!


----------



## genocidalduck

Your a good man Scotty  [smiley=dude.gif]


----------

